# University Applications



## opaltiger

I'm sure there are a few of us going through the wonderful process of applying to universities this year! Especially Harlequin, who seems to do it every year.

Anyway. Places I am applying to:

Through UCAS
Trinity College, University of Cambridge (Natural Sciences)
Imperial College London (Biology)
University of York (Biology)
University of Edinburgh (Evolutionary Biology)
University of St. Andrews (Evolutionary Biology)

and maybe if I can be bothered also MIT and Georgetown in the US.

So. How about you guy(s)?


----------



## Tailsy

I shake my head at St. Andrews. Full of snobby English people!!

I'm applying to Dundee, Aberdeen, Edinburgh Napier and er. Probably Glasgow and Edinburgh just to fill out the rest of the spots. Yay English (Language & Linguistics)!


----------



## opaltiger

I keep telling you, Tailsy, I can _ignore_ snobby English people.

Also man it is going to be awesome we will totally end up studying half an hour apart.


----------



## Harlequin

I do not do it every year. >:( This is, like, the first year I've done it. (woe is me I should be at university already oops.)

I only have four choices atm. I need to make a fifth by tomorrow.

The University of Sheffield (Biology with a modern language)
The University of Manchester (Biology with a modern language)
Cardiff University (Biology)
The University of Warwick (Biological Sciences)

And I don't know which/where to choose for my fifth choice. I'm toying with an evolutionary biology option but I don't really know.


----------



## spaekle

Art schools woah.

I'm applying to CCAD (first choice), SCAD, Ringling, and SVA. Need to get on my portfolio so I can get a respectable scholarship.

Apparently CCAD is piss-easy to get into and pretty generous about scholarships too... the crazy-ass workload freshman year is the hard part.


----------



## Not Meowth

Gloucestershire, Anglia Ruskin, Southampton, Wolverhampton and Buckinghamshire New University. Basically, I went through the UCAS website noting down every university that offers Law, is not a million miles away, and has very low requirements. Should be visiting one or the other a week from tomorrow, though I don't remember which.

Sadly I'll be going to the Chelmsford campus of Anglia Ruskin and not the Cambridge one, which means I'll never be able to go around bragging that I went to university in Cambridge. Doh.

(I get to write about Phoenix Wright on my personal statement, I love Law)


----------



## foreign contaminant

i am applying to six right now:
-university of richmond, in richmond, va.
-new york university, in new york, ny.
-university of virginia, in charlottesville, va.
-penn state, in university park, pa.
-elon university, in elon, nc.
-northwestern university, in evanston/chicago, il.

i'm hoping to major in english and minor in history. call me what you will.. :x

i'm not actually expecting to get into _any_ of these. if i do, hopefully i'll get into richmond or nyu, because i want to go to those most.


----------



## goldenquagsire

i think i have to decide this year. or is it the beginning of next year? i think it's the start of year 13 when you have to decide, 'coz you get your AS-levels then.

either way i have no fucking clue. not even sure what subject i want to take.


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Should be visiting one or the other a week from tomorrow, though I don't remember which.


Actually no I won't- booked the wrong date derp. And it was Southampton Solent.

I'm now visiting Gloucestershire on the 7th November, Southampton Solent on the 14th and Anglia Ruskin on the 21st, meaning three weeks off work :D (Still wondering what on earth a Solent is)

Ah, apparently it separates the Isle of Wight from the mainland. 'kay then.


----------



## octobr

Not american people talkin about colleges for once :B


uh

grinnellgrinnellgrinnell

Or ball state in IN, despite its unfortunate name.

But grinnell has a swingset


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'm applying to CCAD (first choice), SCAD, Ringling, and SVA. Need to get on my portfolio so I can get a respectable scholarship.


Go to SCAD and come hang out with me.


----------



## Tarvos

Delft University of Technology represent.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Either Swansea, UWIC, Glam or Cardiff U.


----------



## Jolty

I only have 2 choices at the moment and ARGH writing my personal statement is doing my head in ;o;

I'm applying to Nottingham Trent and Leicester De Montfort, both for History/International Relations
I'll probably have to find another 2 or so. Even though I've only visited the above.

inb4 pfft ex-polytechnic


----------



## H-land

I've got a few places I'm looking at at the moment.
I plan to apply to Miami University (in Oxford, Ohio), Oberlin, and Ohio Northern (mostly because it's my parents' alma mater and I suspect that I'm nearly certain to be accepted) right now, but I've yet to finish any forms.
In the past few months alone, my hatred for essays has reached a new level. Even if I don't have to write too many essays, I still don't _want_ to write _any_.


----------



## Harlequin

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Either Swansea, UWIC, Glam or Cardiff U.


I think we kind of meant current applications... also, don't go to Glamorgan. You might get raped.

and UWIC sucks. ; ; 

Cardiff is fine though.


----------



## see ya

I'm taking a more slow-but-steady (and much cheaper) route through my higher education. I'll be starting out at a community college (Rend Lake College, to be exact) and getting my general studies out of the way and making absolutely sure that I'm taking the path I want, then moving on to an actual university. As for which university, I don't know just yet. I'd be happy with Southern Illinois University (Carbondale), which is a beautiful place and from what I've heard is a pretty damn good school. But if I end up going somewhere else, then that's fine too.

I want to major in English and hopefully end up teaching (Well, I really hope to be a literature/writing teacher, but yeah)


----------



## Dannichu

I get why Tailsy's sticking with Scottish unis (though you mention English snobbery and I have to mention that I don't know a single English person who's gone to a Scottish uni and not been totally bowled over at all the anti-English racism up there), but how come you're only applying to Welsh ones, Grim?

Don't worry yourself about it too much, gq; I didn't pick what subject I actually wanted to do until about three weeks before the application was due. Even then I pretty much flicked through a prospectus and happened to stop on the Sociology page. Fate ftw.


----------



## Harlequin

Dannichu said:


> I get why Tailsy's sticking with Scottish unis (though you mention English snobbery and I have to mention that I don't know a single English person who's gone to a Scottish uni and not been totally bowled over at all the anti-English racism up there), but how come you're only applying to Welsh ones, Grim?


It's much, much cheaper than going out of Wales. Welsh students pay half the amount of fees and if you can live at home it's even cheaper. It'll cost like £1700 or so per year compared to the £3100 or so in English or Scottish universities.

idk, maybe he just doesn't want to leave Wales. Lots of Welsh students prefer to stay at home because they won't have to leave friends and family behind.


----------



## Murkrow

But Welsh universities suck D:


----------



## Jolty

I'm staying in England because all the unis that I have actually liked are here.

Also I found a third choice: Portsmouth! yay

hrrrg I need to finish my personal statement, every other sod at school's sending theirs off


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Harlequin said:


> It's much, much cheaper than going out of Wales. Welsh students pay half the amount of fees and if you can live at home it's even cheaper. It'll cost like £1700 or so per year compared to the £3100 or so in English or Scottish universities.
> 
> idk, maybe he just doesn't want to leave Wales. Lots of Welsh students prefer to stay at home because they won't have to leave friends and family behind.


It's more of a "closer to facilities I know" more than anything else. Plus I've been to Swansea and Cardiff, and heard good things from UWIC.


----------



## Tailsy

Dannichu said:


> I get why Tailsy's sticking with Scottish unis (though you mention English snobbery and I have to mention that I don't know a single English person who's gone to a Scottish uni and not been totally bowled over at all the anti-English racism up there), but how come you're only applying to Welsh ones, Grim?


Are you kidding, St Andrews is pretty much 90% English people?! Pretty much nobody applies there at all unless they're mega-mega-smart and will get four As at Advanced higher because it's so goddamn hard to get in with all the English people and their A-Levels.

(EDIT: Also it's really more 'what why did you apply to a Scottish uni what the hell were you thinking ?_?'. It's a really, really dumb idea to apply here if you're English or Welsh - you have to pay full tuition, unlike Scottish students and _any other student in the EU_.)


----------



## Harlequin

Rasrap Smurf said:


> But Welsh universities suck D:


Cardiff is okay!



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> It's more of a "closer to facilities I know" more than anything else. Plus I've been to Swansea and Cardiff, and heard good things from UWIC.


Oh, I see. Personally I don't like Cardiff that much. Maybe it's me.



Tailsy said:


> Are you kidding, St Andrews is pretty much 90% English people?! Pretty much nobody applies there at all unless they're mega-mega-smart and will get four As at Advanced higher because it's so goddamn hard to get in with all the English people and their A-Levels.
> 
> (EDIT: Also it's really more 'what why did you apply to a Scottish uni what the hell were you thinking ?_?'. It's a really, really dumb idea to apply here if you're English or Welsh - you have to pay full tuition, unlike Scottish students and _any other student in the EU_.)


English students have to pay full tuition fees wherever they apply, so it doesn't really matter to them. Welsh people don't tend to care about the cost so much because the majority of Welsh universities are horrible. So. Yeah!

(Also I think it's unfair that EU students get to not pay full fees. WHAT.)


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Don't worry yourself about it too much, gq; I didn't pick what subject I actually wanted to do until about three weeks before the application was due. Even then I pretty much flicked through a prospectus and happened to stop on the Sociology page. Fate ftw.


also, I asked my cousin (who's applying to do a joint French and Maths course at somewhere-or-other, might be Sheffield?) and he said that joint courses aren't exactly unheard of. especially with English/History, which are the only two subjects I'd really consider beyond A-level. so at least I can stop worrying about what I want to study and can focus on getting into a decent uni!



> idk, maybe he just doesn't want to leave Wales. Lots of Welsh students prefer to stay at home because they won't have to leave friends and family behind.


frankly I can't stand the idea of living with my family after I turn eighteen. part of the point of uni for me is to experience a sort of 'tutorial level' for real life, where you have to worry about life-related stuff but at the same time it's harder to fuck up completely and you can still fall back on your parents if it all goes tits-up.

also, I wouldn't mind a change of scene. I've lived in this house for thirteen years and I'm tired of it now.



> (Also I think it's unfair that EU students get to not pay full fees. WHAT.)


this is fucking retarded. :(

wonder if I could take advantage of my dual-citizenship somehow. probably not but still~


----------



## Harlequin

I, personally, couldn't live with my parents during university. I just couldn't. It's been getting harder and harder for the past year and if I added university into that...

I'm just saying, though. If I could live away but still close to home (eg Cardiff) I would be able to come home whenever I wanted and drop off washing etc.


----------



## Espeon

Ooh, can't believe I didn't notice this thread.

Applying to:
Bristol.
Edinburgh.
Glasgow.
Liverpool.

I'm probably going to get rejected from them all, but whatever.


----------



## opaltiger

> Are you kidding, St Andrews is pretty much 90% English people?!


Not true. I just spent a week there, and I can confirm that it is in fact 90% Americans and Canadians.

also: got 2290 on the SAT, decided not to pursue it further. I don't want to pay $150 for what is basically a back-up back-up plan.


----------



## foreign contaminant

opaltiger said:


> Not true. I just spent a week there, and I can confirm that it is in fact 90% Americans and Canadians.
> 
> also: got 2290 on the SAT


*wow* D:

i got an 1820, which is pretty good. i'm in good standing for most of the places i'm applying to.


----------



## spaekle

I got a 1780 when I didn't study at all and had forgotten everything I knew about algebra; It probably could have been better if I had cared more, but that's already higher than the average for most places I'm applying to, so I don't think I need to try any harder than that. :v Most art schools don't really give a shit if you can show a reasonable understanding of design elements and principles.

For the record, I got a 26 on the ACT. Also didn't study, hadn't even had half the math on it.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i got a 1730 the first time having not studied, with little sleep. i got a headache in the second part of it and conked out during the reading. that was a really respectable score everywhere i wanted to apply then, bar northwestern and richmond, the latter of which is my first choice.

the second time i took it, at the beginning of last month, i studied the math nominally and brought a snack to safeguard against headaches. my reading score nearly went up 100 points; ironically, my math score was 10 points worse.


----------



## opaltiger

This was the first time I'd taken it, and I'd be damned if I was going to expend any effort studying for the SAT, so I just went in blind. I think my main mistake was not bringing food; towards the end I was spending a lot of time fending off headaches and gazing off into space, which wasn't so good since two of the maths sections were in the last third. Really, the SAT is far more an exercise in being able to concentrate well enough to answer hundreds of inane questions in a row than anything else.


----------



## spaekle

It's also a competition of "who has money to take it 9001 times until they break 2000 / who can afford fancy prep classes". It _really_ sort of defeats the purpose if you can take it as many times as you're willing to pay the fee for.

Could they make that test any longer? I remember it being at like 8 AM on a Saturday; I'd bought a box of graham crackers so food wasn't an issue, but being tired from getting up that early on a Saturday was. I also was sitting there wondering, "when the hell does this thing end? Oh fuck me there are five more sections of this? FFFFFFFF."

At least the ACT gives each subject all at once instead of having 15 sections of the same crap over and over.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i haven't taken the ACT.. nowhere i'm applying to needs it. some need subject tests, though.. so i'm signed up for the US history and literature ones. from what i've heard, or from what the collegeboard says..

* the US history subject test is the multiple choice on the AP US exam, which i did really well on
* the literature subject test is the SAT reading section almost verbatim, which i also did really well on, apparently (better than 89% of the united states, i think?)

back to the subject of college apps, i still need to write my supplements. after i do that, i just have to request recommendations from people and pay the fees and i'll be set.


----------



## opaltiger

I am _appalled_ at the idea that literature can be assessed through a multiple choice test. Any educational system that claims literary analysis/commentary is an objective process that has set correct answers is just _wrong._ Wrong and harmful.

The IB English exam - which places a lot of emphasis on the idea that there are many ways of approaching a text and that, so long as you can argue them well, they are all correct - has a commentary part that requires you to write an analysis of a single poem/prose passage; you're expected to write about six pages. Similarly, the history exam demands something like ten pages. The SAT handles both of these subjects with sixty multiple choice questions. I don't know, am I the only one who finds that utterly ridiculous?


----------



## foreign contaminant

i agree; there should be a sort of writing section. i take solace in the fact that its title is a bit of a misnomer, as it doesn't really test you on your knowledge of literature as much as it sees if you can pick out the main idea of a passage. still, even that can be argued through a formally written essay, so your point still stands. eh.. :/

in all, i think the SAT is silly. call me misinformed, but i think college should be open to anyone who wants to learn and is willing to pay fees, and shouldn't require an aptitude test.


----------



## Harlequin

No, I find it ridiculous as well. You can't answer questions on literature and history in the way of a multiple choice exam, unless it's a straight "Did this happen?" question... anything that requires the student to interact with and analyse a specific event or piece *needs* to be answered in the style of an essay.



foreign contaminant said:


> i agree; there should be a sort of writing section. i take solace in the fact that its title is a bit of a misnomer, as it doesn't really test you on your knowledge of literature as much as it sees if you can pick out the main idea of a passage. still, even that can be argued through a formally written essay, so your point still stands. eh.. :/
> 
> in all, i think the SAT is silly. call me misinformed, but i think college should be open to anyone who wants to learn and is willing to pay fees, and shouldn't require an aptitude test.


Of course it should. The purpose of the SAT (regardless of whether or not it achieves its purpose) is to discriminate between good, bad and mediocre students. You could call me elitist, if it makes you feel better, but universities generally want students of a particular standard. 

University generally requires a certain level of ability, and if you don't meet that you really shouldn't be there. I think university should be open to anyone who is as academically able enough to meet the university's requirements.

Perhaps we should measure that ability in better ways, but the point still stands that universities want students of specific ability levels.


----------



## foreign contaminant

yes, you're right. i'd like to think that universities could have an entrance exam specific to their school, designed however they feel is appropriate, but that would certainly create difficulties for students who don't live nearby if handled improperly. i think that's how japanese universities work.. (really, how most japanese _schools_ work, but i'm by no means an expert on that subject).

if you really wanted to get out of the SAT, you could just apply to community college, get an associates degree, and then transfer to a university. (if you were an american student, i mean. i didn't specify earlier.)


----------



## spaekle

Usually when colleges accept all (or even most) of the people who apply, they end up having a large percentage of dropouts in the first year. 

My state has a program where if you meet certain (arguably pretty low) requirements with your grades and test scores, you get a scholarship that's basically a full ride to any in-state school. Thus, a whole lot of people end up going to the state university (which has low admissions standards to begin with) and dropping out after the first semester. This university has been rated "the number one party school in America", too, because half the people who go there are the people who think that college is one big frat party/football game. That's what happens when colleges have no standards. 

Do note that this school has an honors program that's more selective, a lot more serious, has better teachers and a harder curriculum. Most of the people I know who have to go in-state are going for that.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I'd say the SAT and ACT are pretty ridiculous, but I'm not that authoritative on the subject. :v I took the PSAT and PLAN (pre-ACT) with the rest of the sophomore class of my school. They sucked pretty bad but apparently the actual ones are harder, longer, and less likeable. :(

And, like, most of our school goes to university in-state. You have most at a community college or at the state university or one about 90 minutes away and a few a good four to five hours away. The bad thing is that while our school does offer AP credits that are (supposedly) good for any college in the US, they barely offer those, choosing PACE instead, which is only good in-state. So, we're doomed to begin with.

Anyway, I'd like to go to college in New York. Like, NYU or Columbia would be nice. I also wouldn't mind Toronto University. I don't think it really matters to me /where/ I go, as long as it's far away. I could never stay here in Podunk, SC. Eww. The mere thought sends violent shivers running through my spine.


----------



## spaekle

The PLAN test is pretty silly. I don't really think they should be making suggestions on what career a student would be good at based on what they're interested in. I got "biochemist" just because I answered "like" to all the things involving learning about nature/science. I would not be a very good biochemist. I never could figure out how the hell you balance those chemical equation things. :|


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> The PLAN test is pretty silly. I don't really think they should be making suggestions on what career a student would be good at based on what they're interested in. I got "biochemist" just because I answered "like" to all the things involving learning about nature/science. I would not be a very good biochemist. I never could figure out how the hell you balance those chemical equation things. :|


Most of those options are ridiculous. We haven't gotten scores back yet, so I have no idea what they'd say I should be because I answered dislike for most of them. I was so fed up with all of those things that when I got to a really dumb task I pretended to basically explode with joy. I normally sounded something like: "OH MY GOD COUNT MONEY ARE YOU KIDDING WHO THE HELL DOESN'T LOVE THAT." I like to be loud and obnoxious when it's quiet. And, plus, our school district mandated the creation of this really dumb class about like colleges and character and silly things like that. I mean, it's called tribal counsel. I thought we were all going to like grab a spear and dance around a campfire.


----------



## opaltiger

GUYS GUYS


----------



## Jolty

*still hasn't finished personal statement sob*


----------



## Not Meowth

Jolty said:


> *still hasn't finished personal statement sob*


I haven't _started_ it D: Damn I need to get onto that.


----------



## foreign contaminant

these supplements aren't going to write themselves..

i feel like it's going to be difficult to sell myself to these colleges. i'm very modest; while i don't outright dislike myself even a little, i've never had the gut to brag about myself, ever. D:


----------



## spaekle

I'm really having trouble figuring out what to write, too. I need to be able to convey my enthusiasm toward art and whatnot without sounding all "Ever since I was little, I..." or "I know you're going through a lot of applicants, but I..." or "I was going to sit here and tell you all about how excited I am, but then I came up with the even less original idea to start off on a clichéd 'I'm going to be different' note..." or... it's hard to think of original things to say, and I'm nervous to treat it like something really informal, even if that would reflect on my character a lot more. 

It's... eh.


----------



## H-land

I find that I'm simply never in a mood to write.
Even to answer "Come up with a prompt of your own choosing and respond to it," I can't do.


----------



## Tarvos

Interest means motivation.

You're forgetting a good career at uni is 1/2 talent and 1/2 motivation.


----------



## spaekle

Hey, cool, I sent my app to SCAD and they were nice enough to send me an e-mail saying that a person will contact me in a few days. c:

CCAD is proving kind of hard to get in touch with. I sent my app like three weeks ago and was promised some kind of brochure or info packet or something, but it never came. The only way I know they're getting my stuff is through the updates I can follow on their online app thing. I'm planning on visiting this month or next, though. 

Speaking of that! Anyone visited any colleges yet?


----------



## Not Meowth

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Speaking of that! Anyone visited any colleges yet?


Funny you should mention it, I went to the open day at the university of Gloucestershire today :3 Not that I've anywhere to compare it with, but it seems like a really good place. The halls of residence looked quite cosy, which surprised me because every time we were being lectured about uni at school the same old message of "THE ACCOMMODATION _WILL_ BE AWFUL YOU WILL NOT LIKE IT AT ALL" was drummed into us over and over xD

We were planning to look around Cheltenham afterwards, but my dad decided to be a git and ruin it. Also my glasses broke for no reason at all while I was there. But otherwise it was a really great day =D


----------



## opaltiger

> Speaking of that! Anyone visited any colleges yet?


I spent a week in St. Andrews and attended one of their open days. It was pretty cool - for one I was the only non-UK citizen that I noticed so I felt pretty dedicated, and the university seemed awesome too. It's got a mini natural history museum! Also it was the first time I'd stayed in a hostel, which was fun. I went to Edinburgh too, but only to see the city; I couldn't be bothered to go look at the uni.

If I get the interview, I'll visit Cambridge in December. Other than that I am generally going in blind (though I have been to London plenty of times and have assurances from many people that York is a lovely place).


----------



## Dannichu

I went to Kent blind; I was a bit nervous, but there were lots of people who I've spoken to who never visited (or even knew where it was on a map) before coming here to study.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> every time we were being lectured about uni at school the same old message of "THE ACCOMMODATION _WILL_ BE AWFUL YOU WILL NOT LIKE IT AT ALL" was drummed into us over and over xD


Really? I wouldn't worry about it too much; you should be okay. I mean, I applied very late for my accomodation (past the deadline, in fact), so I fully expected to be living in a leaky cardboard box all my first year. But I ended up in an absolutely massive room with its own sink. Sure, the kitchen was absolutely tiny and I had to share the bath/shower room with five other people, but the room itself was really great and everyone else on my corridor applied late, too, so obviously we were in the worst, most undesirable accommodation in the entire university and it really wasn't that bad.

(The best thing about last year's uni room was it catered very well to my #1 requirement of a room; more than size, more than a decent kitchen, what I most want my room to have is light-excluding curtains. My sleeping pattern is all over the place, and I need to be able to go to sleep at 3pm if needs be. Unfortunately, my room in my student house this year merely has blinds instead of curtains, and they don't keep light out _at all_)

And look on the bright side; in lots of American unis, they (correct me if I'm wrong) make you _share_ rooms, and I can't imagine _anything_ worse. Two days of sharing a room, no matter now nice, with someone, and I'd be begging for that leaky cardboard box.


----------



## opaltiger

> And look on the bright side; in lots of American unis, they (correct me if I'm wrong) make you share rooms, and I can't imagine anything worse.


UK unis do that, too, if you want to share a room.


----------



## Dannichu

Yeah, but it's not a "you applied late, all the singles are gone, so you're stuck with _this _person for the rest of the year!" arrangement.

...I dunno if it's like that at uni level in the US (my knowledge of US univeristies _totally_ doesn't come from a combination of Buffy and Gilmore Girls), but the very idea of sharing space with someone all year makes me shudder.


----------



## foreign contaminant

yeah, at american universities, it's pretty common to have to share a room with someone. they inform you of who your roommate is before you start to live there, but i can understand not wanting to board with someone. i had to room with someone when i stayed at american university in washington, d.c., and though he was really cool, we weren't much alike at all.


----------



## Harlequin

opaltiger said:


> UK unis do that, too, if you want to share a room.


It isn't very common, though. London-based universities tend to have more sharing rooms than others due to the lack of available space.

Otherwise it tends not to happen.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Actually, I wouldn't really mind having a roommate, as long as they're not a slob. :| It's better than having no one to talk to at your space (but I guess you'd meet people there or something).


----------



## Dannichu

Having a single room isn't like living on an island; last year, my friend who lived in the room next door spent most of her days in my room, especially when we had work to do (we'd stop the other from getting distracted) and every night another friend would come over and the three of us would watch DVDs together. It was very social, but because they went back to their own rooms sometimes, I had alone-time, I had privacy and, most importantly, nobody stopped me from keeping my wacky sleeping patterns.


----------



## Jolty

I hope to all that is holy that I get a single room. I could live with other people in the same house/dorm/whichever but I NEED my own room. Part of the reason I can't wait to get to uni is so I can have my own sodding space, sharing a room with a sibling who is the polar opposite of you is frustrating.

Aaaand to answer the earlier question, I have visited 2 unis and liked them both a lot. The open days for my other 3 choices (I have 5 now!!) have gone, but I think that they invite people back after applying.


----------



## Harlequin

Dannichu said:


> Having a single room isn't like living on an island; last year, my friend who lived in the room next door spent most of her days in my room, especially when we had work to do (we'd stop the other from getting distracted) and every night another friend would come over and the three of us would watch DVDs together. It was very social, but because they went back to their own rooms sometimes, I had alone-time, I had privacy and, most importantly, nobody stopped me from keeping my wacky sleeping patterns.


Yeah, that's what I'm looking forward to. A highly social atmosphere with the ability to retreat to my own, personal space is a must for me. I get lonely, yeah, but too much social contact can overwhelm anyone.

Not sharing a room but sharing a house, flat or hallway is the best scenario for me. Plus, if you and your room mate have very, very different habits (work, tidiness etc) that could lead to disaster.

Here's hoping I _get_ to university to experience this.


----------



## spaekle

Single rooms are sometimes an option in American colleges, but most of the time they're for special circumstances or you have to pay extra for them or something. They usually let you switch roommates if there's a problem, and most of the time you take this personality survey thing so they try not to put you in a room with someone you'll end up killing. And they often have options like co-ed or not, a special 'wellness dorm' for people who don't want to be around drugs and alcohol, and so on.

I'm kind of iffy about this roommate thing though. I need _a lot_ of privacy and don't get along with enough people to the point where I'd want them around me 24/7.


----------



## Dannichu

I don't get along with _anyone_ enough to spend time with them 24-7. Anyone who knows me knows how well my sister and I get along, but whenever we go on family holidays and have to share a room, we each want the other dead by the end of the first week.

I'm amused by the idea of a "wellness" dorm. One guy on our corridor last year (who I really got along with) used to smoke vast amounts of weed what seemed like every night, and it'd make everything smell really weird, especially if someone else had been cooking at the time. Weed + microwaved popcorn = a very interesting smell that makes you really hungry.

I love my house and my housemates to bits, but I think I like living on a corridor best, because there's a degree of seperation (particularly financially) that I like. 
For example, in my house, the people I live with are all richer than me, and I don't want to cause annoyance by constantly telling them to not turn the heating up and wear a jumper instead or not to use the tumble dryer because it uses masses of electricity and we have a perfectly good clothes horse, or to try and have quick showers instead of deep baths... but when the bill comes, we split it four ways and I often have trouble affording it, and it's especially annoying when _I know_ I used less water/gas/electricity than anyone else.

...but I swear, if one of my housemates turns the oven for like 45 minutes on to cook _one potato_ because it "tastes better" than if she just put it in the microwave for two minutes, I think I'll flip.


----------



## foreign contaminant

if i'm applying to a school with one major/minor - we'll say english - and under the essay topic for my application, i write about something other than a piece of literature that has affected me, is that okay? the essay topic asks me to elaborate on a "work of art, music, science, mathematics, or literature has surprised, unsettled, or challenged [me]" and in what ways; i'm thinking about writing it on a piece of music. but then writing it about one of my favorite albums seems juvenile.. i don't think they'd want that. as much as i love lolita and naked lunch, i just can't talk about them as passionately as i can about my favorite rock band.


----------



## Negrek

> if i'm applying to a school with one major/minor - we'll say english - and under the essay topic for my application, i write about something other than a piece of literature that has affected me, is that okay? the essay topic asks me to elaborate on a "work of art, music, science, mathematics, or literature has surprised, unsettled, or challenged [me]" and in what ways; i'm thinking about writing it on a piece of music. but then writing it about one of my favorite albums seems juvenile.. i don't think they'd want that. as much as i love lolita and naked lunch, i just can't talk about them as passionately as i can about my favorite rock band.


Absolutely write about your favorite rock band. Your essay will be much more genuine, and I doubt that the committee will consider a submission about a rock song "juvenile," provided that the way you write about it is sophisticated. 

Don't worry about what the admission committee wants. It's pitifully easy to tell when most people are writing just to tell someone what they want to hear/appear something other than they are. If you write something that really represents you and you get rejected, it's probably for the best--the institution probably isn't one that would really cater to you as a person.

For people freaking out about roommates--having one's really not that bad. I had a roommate for both of my first two years of college, and while I do love the single room I have now, I didn't have any serious issues rooming with others. I'm an intensely secretive person and generally a hermit who prefers to have a lot of alone time, not to mention easily annoyed, but I put up with my roommates just fine. First of all, remember that you're _not_ going to be around them 24/7. You're both going to have classes, you're both going to have extracurriculars (I assume), and provided you both attend them with some degree of regularity, you won't be seeing each other for most of the day, and then only for relatively short periods. If you really don't like your roommate, you can reduce room-time even more by hanging around the library or whatever. Most people aren't totally unreasonable roommates, anyway--as long as you try a little bit to see things from their point of view and respect them and their belongings, you'll probably get along fine. It's not like being trapped in a little box with somebody for months on end; a university's a big place, and unless you and your roommate become close friends, you'll sort of just ending up living your own lives.

Can the roommate thing go horribly awry? Yeah, but for the most part it's no big deal. If you have serious roommate problems, there's almost always the option of switching, too.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Stop stressing about your essays, people. The admissions staff really aren't as picky about them as you think, and you'll be fine as long as you're genuine and don't spell like a five-year-old. If I remember correctly my essay compared my personality to that of a _dragon_, and it didn't seem to bother the Ivy League university and top-ranked college that accepted me. Write about the rock band--you feel better about it, you're more motivated to write about it (and if you haven't started yet and are on a deadline then I suggest you go along with that motivation while it lasts), and there's no reason a prospective English major can't find inspiration or something insightful in a song or album.

I personally didn't enjoy having roommates while I was up at Cornell, and it didn't help that there were three of us crammed into a dorm that was intended to house two, but they were pretty decent kids and we'd either hang out or leave ourselves to ourselves with no problems. The band geek was never around anyway, and I found it surprisingly easy to ignore the one who kept dragging her new boyfriend in and insisting that we play beer pong with them. I applied for a single, I most definitely would have preferred a single for more or less the reasons Negrek mentioned, but I survived and you guys can, too.


----------



## Harlequin

It's irrelevant for me because I'm going to have a single room anyway! Go UK. 

My tutor gave me a sheet on "interview etiquette" today. It's pretty standard stuff, really. "Don't use slang", "express yourself articulately", "instead of saying 'I'm bad at chemistry' say 'I find the chemistry course challenging and complex'". I was like "lol, I _don't_ find chemistry challenging and complex. It's _death in a classroom."_


----------



## spaekle

Harlequin said:


> "instead of saying 'I'm bad at chemistry' say 'I find the chemistry course challenging and complex'".


That just sounds like you're _trying_ to seem all intelligent in an attempt to impress them. :| I can't imagine carrying an interview like that.

I figured that honesty would be the thing to set my essay apart from all the "Ever since I was little I've wanted to be an artist~~~!" people, and my essays for school always turn out a lot better when I'm able to use my real voice. I'm just afraid of coming across as "unprofessional" or some BS (although that really wouldn't be far from the truth). I know the essay doesn't matter a whole lot when weighted against everything else, but eh.


----------



## Harlequin

Well, I mean. I speak like that _anyway_ so it's not too much of a stretch for me to say something like that. Obviously it's not saying "REPRODUCE THIS >:(" but rather "don't say 'I suck at this' but 'I find this challenging'" or some shit idk.

My personal statement is one big clusterfuck of I'M AWESOME ACCEPT ME PLEASE ; ; but I fear it's not enough. 

When I see my offers I'll be much more motivated to actually succeed. ONWARD to education or something idk.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm not really stressing over my essays.. if there's any stress at all, it's that i waited until now to write them. (i'm not applying early decision anywhere, but it's still not wise to wait until mid-december to do it all.) now that i'm making myself do it, i really don't have problems writing them. i may be a little apprehensive, but all i can be is honest. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## H-land

Man. British universities do all single rooms, AND you've got low tuition.
So pampered, it's not even funny. It's ridiculous. 
But really, stop making a big deal about rooming with someone. It's not a big deal. And you never spend all of your time with anyone. People go out from time to time. Living with a roommate is quite comparable to living with your family, except that you're not related by blood. Really otherwise the same.


Also yes I've gone on college visits. Miami (of Ohio), Oberlin, Hiram, and ONU. That's all the places I'm planning on applying, too.


----------



## spaekle

Honalululand said:


> Living with a roommate is quite comparable to living with your family, except that you're not related by blood. Really otherwise the same.


God, I hope not. I'm trying to get far, far away from homophobic pretending-not-to-be-racist Fox News-viewing religious conservatives who _keep me up at night_ with their loud bitching in the next room about the current president.

Although considering that, there aren't many ways it can be _worse_ than my current situation. I'm just really going to miss having a door that I can keep closed all the time. I think I could probably handle it; the one thing I draw the line at is sharing beds (because if I can't even have privacy in my _sleep_, we have problems), but thankfully I'm not going to have to do that. :v


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Man. British universities do all single rooms, AND you've got low tuition.
> So pampered, it's not even funny. It's ridiculous.


no, only people north of the border get low tuition. :(



> Living with a roommate is quite comparable to living with your family, except that you're not related by blood.


but this is precisely the thing I'd want to get away from.


----------



## Harlequin

goldenquagsire said:


> no, only people north of the border get low tuition. :(


No, Welsh people get it too! :D 

(we're west of the border)


----------



## goldenquagsire

Harlequin said:


> No, Welsh people get it too! :D
> 
> (we're west of the border)


but you're even less important than the Scots.

^_^

basically it boils down to "fuck being English"


----------



## foreign contaminant

so i'm applying to...

-american university in washington, d.c.
-elon university in elon, nc
-new york university in new york city, ny
-northwestern university in evanston, il
-pennsylvania state university in university park (?), pa
-university of richmond in richmond, va
-university of virginia in charlottesville, va
-vassar university in ploughkeepsie, ny

i wonder if i'm overshooting. it's been recommended that i apply to six schools - two that are stretches, two that i meet requirements for, and two that i more than meet. i'm sure that most of the six i'm applying to are stretches, though.. hm. :/

by early next week, i should have most of these supplements down pat. i may start sending them my future early next month! i'm actually really excited to hear what they have to say. i'm not that nervous anymore, now that i've been writing essays.


----------



## Harlequin

goldenquagsire said:


> but you're even less important than the Scots.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> basically it boils down to "fuck being English"


go ask Parliament

and by "Parliament" I mean "wait until all the Welsh/Scottish MPs are on holiday because we keep saying "no" to reduced/no fees in England.


----------



## opaltiger

> no, only people north of the border get low tuition. :(


tuition fee, english universities: 3600 pounds
tuition fee, US universities: $40,000


----------



## spaekle

opaltiger said:


> tuition fee, US universities: $40,000


Knda depends; if you're a citizen and you go to an in-state public college you could easily get there for about $8,000 a year (and that's if you don't get a scholarship; some states like mine will even give you full-ride scholarships to in-state schools if you have good grades and test scores.) 

If you're wanting an out-of-state school or a private school, then that's when it gets up over $20,000 and sometimes even to $40,000.

All of the schools I'm applying to are under $30,000 a year tuition-wise, which is pretty decent for out-of-state private schools, but unless I win the Scholastic award or something I'm still going to have crazy debt. My parents would rather remodel the house than pay for my college. :c


----------



## foreign contaminant

my parents will just say, "baby, all you need to do is apply for a scholarship." i am applying for those once my apps get sent; they never got me the scholarship compendium they told me they would get, so that's happening after my applications are done.


----------



## Harlequin

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Knda depends; if you're a citizen and you go to an in-state public college you could easily get there for about $8,000 a year (and that's if you don't get a scholarship; some states like mine will even give you full-ride scholarships to in-state schools if you have good grades and test scores.)
> 
> If you're wanting an out-of-state school or a private school, then that's when it gets up over $20,000 and sometimes even to $40,000.
> 
> All of the schools I'm applying to are under $30,000 a year tuition-wise, which is pretty decent for out-of-state private schools, but unless I win the Scholastic award or something I'm still going to have crazy debt. My parents would rather remodel the house than pay for my college. :c


It costs me ~£1500 per year for a Welsh university and only ~£3000 for an English won. I prefer our system :P


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

I'm on a gap year atm, changed my mind about my course so having to reapply, which does at least mean I can retake a couple of modules that I think I could have done better in. I want to do Philosophy at London Met or Manchester Met uni, obviously have a few others down in case I don't get into those but those are my first choices. Sent off my UCAS stuff now so crossing fingers that the offers'll roll in :P


----------



## opaltiger

> Knda depends; if you're a citizen and you go to an in-state public college you could easily get there for about $8,000 a year (and that's if you don't get a scholarship; some states like mine will even give you full-ride scholarships to in-state schools if you have good grades and test scores.)


Yeah, I know it depends, but let's say you compare the best unis: in the US they easily go up to $50,000 while in the UK they all cost exactly the same. Plus the best universities (Cambridge and Oxford) are generally the cheapest because they house you for all three years.


----------



## Dannichu

You know what else is unfair? If you go to a London uni, they give you a bigger loan because your living costs are higher. If you go to a uni in a place where the houses are crazy-expensive and cost about the same as London ones while not actually being in London (say, Kent), you get the same loan as everyone else ):

Yeah, I know we get a much better deal than US students, but I'm still bitter.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dannichu said:


> You know what else is unfair? If you go to a London uni, they give you a bigger loan because your living costs are higher. If you go to a uni in a place where the houses are crazy-expensive and cost about the same as London ones while not actually being in London (say, Kent), you get the same loan as everyone else ):
> 
> Yeah, I know we get a much better deal than US students, but I'm still bitter.


so basically the hierarchy goes Wales/Scotland > London > Kent > US

for the first time ever, sucks to be American.


----------



## Saith

goldenquagsire said:


> so basically the hierarchy goes Wales/Scotland > London > Kent > US
> 
> for the first time ever, sucks to be American.


First time ever I've loved a hierarchy, too. : )



Harlequin said:


> It costs me ~£1500 per year for a Welsh university and only ~£3000 for an English won. I prefer our system :P


Really? This guy was going on about it being £5000, but this is much better.

I guess it might have changed by next year, but that's fine. Student Loans never catch anyone.


----------



## Harlequin

Saith said:


> First time ever I've loved a hierarchy, too. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This guy was going on about it being £5000, but this is much better.
> 
> I guess it might have changed by next year, but that's fine. Student Loans never catch anyone.


Whaaaaat? £5000? I don't think _any_ British university charges that much! If top-up fees are introduced then we'll be paying larger amounts, but hopefully that won't happen (vote Lib Dem!). Welsh universities are half the cost of English ones as long as you're currently living in Wales.

Which is the _only_ reason I applied to Cardiff.


----------



## Saith

Harlequin said:


> Whaaaaat? £5000? I don't think _any_ British university charges that much! If top-up fees are introduced then we'll be paying larger amounts, but hopefully that won't happen (vote Lib Dem!). Welsh universities are half the cost of English ones as long as you're currently living in Wales.
> 
> Which is the _only_ reason I applied to Cardiff.


Wow really? I don't know, this guy was from one of the westerny coastal university places. That teaches surfing. So he must be right, right?

Oh and I'd love to vote Lib Dem, but I went to this question time thing in Newport, and the Lib Dem rep. was really arrogant (and raged when asked about her expenses), so I guess it's a matter of principle.  : /
That and I'm not old enough


----------



## spaekle

Sooooo, I visited CCAD today and lived through my first portfolio review. I still have until February to overhaul it if I want a good scholarship, but the dude there gave some awesome advice. And I got a feel for the place and all. c:

Just wanted to say that, really.


----------



## Harlequin

Hooray! :D

I've currently got two offers and a rejection. Cardiff wants a B and a C and Leeds wants two Bs. They're both amazing offers - Cardiff usually asks for AAB and Leeds for ABB. To be asked for BC/BB is brilliant.

A bit annoyed at Manchester for rejecting me, but oh well. Hopefully Sheffield will give me a good offer (I'm looking for another BC, honestly, but it's unlikely).


----------



## H-land

Finally got me applied to all the places I'm looking into.
Miami says it's going to get back to me in like, February or January, waiting to get a yes or no from Hiram, trying to sort out bothersome paperwork issues with Oberlin, and assuming that ONU's acting like Hiram, and just... taking a little while with its rolling admission.

EDIT: Hiram accepted me! Now I just need to know what Oberlin thinks of me, and then once I know that I'll know where I'm spending the next four years of my life.


----------



## Tailsy

Sending off my UCAS application on Tuesday/Wednesday if all goes well


----------



## Dannichu

Good luck! :D


----------



## Jolty

My application has _just_ gone through, no offers or anything yet BUUUT my first choice were nice enough to email me that they're looking at it now :D

It would've gone through sooner but finding the £19 to send the application with was pretty irritating. Being poor is pretty irritating. I have to fork over £35.10 for resits by Friday too :(


----------



## Harlequin

My resits cost £17.50 a go. I'm doing two in January and (probably) three in June. :( Lame.

BUT HOORAY TAILSY FOR SENDING IT OFF FINALLY MAYBE.

I'm _still_ waiting on Warwick and Sheffield. I really, really want a good offer from Sheffield.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i have one essay left to write; then i can gather up letters of recommendation and fees. then it's time for colleges to decide if my life's over or not.


----------



## spaekle

So I just got accepted to SCAD with a $5,000 per year scholarship from out of nowhere. :0


----------



## opaltiger

Had my Cambridge interview today. It went pretty well! For one the interviewers were absolutely lovely, and for another I didn't make any mistakes I wasn't quick to correct. All in all I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Tailsy

Conveniently, one of my friends had (one of) her interviews at Oxford today! o:


----------



## foreign contaminant

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> So I just got accepted to SCAD with a $5,000 per year scholarship from out of nowhere. :0


i just got a little postcard from them today (provided you're talking about the savannah college of art and design). they seem really nice.


----------



## spaekle

Yeah, that's who it is. They're really not my first choice (sorry Kratos D: D: D:) but the fact that they give out academic scholarships unlike _some colleges that happen to be my first choice_ is very compelling. I've already got a good $20,000 from them, and I could get more money still by submitting a portfolio. :o


----------



## Harlequin

I got an interview invitation from Sheffield today. Nervous as.


----------



## Jolty

I got a conditional offer from Nottingham Trent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need 260 UCAS points, 180 being from at least 2 A levels
I can so do that


----------



## Harlequin

That's like BB + c at AS iirc. So it's doable.


----------



## opaltiger

My thought process:

1. Hey, I did pretty well!
2. Maybe I'll get an offer! :D
3. NO! Don't think that!
4. That'll just make it WORSE if they reject you!
5. Shit, that's true, I think I did poorly. :(
6. Yeah, there was that one thing I stumbled on... and they did prompt me a few times...
7. Man, I was horrible.
8. Wait! Be optimistic!
9. Yeah!
10. Hey, I did pretty well!
11. ad nauseam


----------



## Harlequin

That's pretty much my thought process, too. And I know that's what I'll be like after my interview with Sheffield.

What makes it _worse_ is that it's not until March 04 so I have ages and ages to wait until I hear _anything_.

WORRY


----------



## Jolty

So all science applicants have to go for an interview right? My friend wants to do medicine and he's been to an interview already I think
Haven't heard of any other subjects getting them yet :B

I WISH YOU LUCK ANYWAY HARLE.


----------



## Harlequin

Medicine students will always, always have to have an interview. For anything else it depends on the university.

And Oxbridge will always ask you for an interview if they're considering you.

Cardiff always interviews history applicants and lots and lots of universities interview for Law. Cardiff usually asks for interviews for biology but they're quite inconsistent, honestly. 

Only one interview so far and I've had two offers and rejection.

SO. I NEED LUCK, GIVE ME MORE.


----------



## opaltiger

What the hell, why are all these unis giving you offers. :( St. Andrews and ICL are all "we cannot make a decision until January". D:

eta: actually I know why; they don't want to be accused of favouring Oxbridge applicants. But still!


----------



## Harlequin

opal: also, it might have to do with your EU student status!

also my offers are shit _and_ I've have a rejection already. Two offers, one rejection, one interview and one nothing.

Leeds wants me to achieve higher than predicted. Cardiff is like "eh whatever, get your prediction and you can come." Manchester was all ">:( YOU'RE SHIT" and Warwick is like "..."

But don't worry, you'll get more offers soon!


----------



## Tailsy

UCAS tutor STILL hasn't done my reference jdhfdjgagaldhfk


----------



## Harlequin

TAILSY THIS REQUIRES SOMETHING HARDCORE FROM YOU

idk what, but something. get that application sent :( it's nearly january :(


----------



## Dannichu

See, guys, this is why you take sociology. Awesome universities (Durham, Nottingham, Sheffield) give you offers with fairly low requirements (3Bs).

Of course, if you're rubbish, you _won't_ get 3Bs and will end up at Kent. Which, as it turns out, is pretty damn awesome anyways.

So the morals of this story are:

1. Pick a subject that nobody else wants to take, making the requirements way lower.
2. Actually work hard during A-levels.
3. No matter where you end up, no matter how badly you did, you'll almost certianly love it and have an epic time anyways.
4. Super-duper good luck, Harle! (and everyone else)


----------



## Tailsy

Harlequin said:


> TAILSY THIS REQUIRES SOMETHING HARDCORE FROM YOU
> 
> idk what, but something. get that application sent :( it's nearly january :(


"have you done my reference yet"
"have you done my reference yet"
"have you done my reference yet"
"have you done my reference yet"
"have you done my reference yet"

aaaaaaaaaargh, my school is all SEND IT AWAY FOR THE FIFTEENTH!!! and I can't do _anything else_ until my reference is written

I just want to get my decisions already :(


----------



## spaekle

I'm kind of concerned about whether or not my art teacher will write my rec letter on time. She's a bit forgetful when it comes to those sorts of things. :|


----------



## Tailsy

\o/ Completed and sent! My tutor let me click the 'send' button lol. She has a little light-up mouse shaped like a car. It's awesome.

Applied to Dundee, Aberdeen, Edinburgh Napier, Strathclyde (Glasgow) and Edinburgh. C:


----------



## Harlequin

HOORAY FOR YOU HAVE JOINED THE RANKS OF TRACK ADDICTS AND UCAS WHORES

now we wait. and wait. and wait.


----------



## Tailsy

I need my welcome letter first though. :(


----------



## Jolty

Harlequin said:


> HOORAY FOR YOU HAVE JOINED THE RANKS OF TRACK ADDICTS AND UCAS WHORES
> 
> now we wait. and wait. and wait.


yes oh my god


speaking of which I GOT AN OFFER FROM PORTSMOUTH TODAY :D

240 UCAS points from 3 A-levels. So 3 Cs basically.

edit: lol Tailsy I actually got my first offer _before_ I got the welcome letter


----------



## foreign contaminant

ugh, i need another teacher recommendation. i was ready to submit all my applications today.

FUCK


----------



## spaekle

So what exactly are these 'offers'? 

I don't think we really get 'offers' here, just lots of junk mail after the SAT and then acceptance/rejection letters, with whatever information colleges we've applied to decide to send us before they make their decision.


----------



## Dannichu

Basically, in the UK you apply to unis through a service called UCAS. You give them your personal statement (which is you telling them how brilliant you are and how much you love and adore whichever subject you're applying for), teacher references, grades you already have (your GCSEs and AS grades) and your predicted A-level results. For most courses, you can apply to up to 5 universities, but I think if you're doing something like medicine or vetinary science, it's less.

Then, UCAS sends all your info to the universities you've applied to, and then you have to sit back and wait. Eventually, your universities will respond, either rejecting you, giving you a conditional offer, or an unconditional offer. Or occasionally a summon for an interview, after which they'll either reject you or give you a conditional offer.

Unconditional offers are really rare, and I don't know anyone who's had one, but conditional offers are basically the universities saying "Get [these grades] in your A-levels and we'll accept you into our uni". 

So you wait for all the universities you've applied to to respond and see what grades each of the ones that haven't rejected you want. From these, you pick a first choice uni (the one with higher requirements that you really want to go to) and your reserve choice. For example, I applied to Durham, Sheffield, Nottingham, Kent and Leicester. They all gave me conditional offers, but the first three all wanted 3Bs, so I had to pick just one of those for my first choice, and then something lower (ie. Kent) for my reserve.

Then you take your exams, enjoy your ludicrously long summer, and wait in agony for results day. When the day comes, you go into your college, get your results, and see if you got the grades you needed to get into the university you wanted. And even if you didn't get exactly the right grades, there's a decent chance you'll still get in (as in, if a uni wanted AAB and you got ABB; generally, you can safely get one grade lower than the offer, but it varies by uni and course).

If you didn't meet the grade requirements of your first or reserve choice, then you have to go through Clearing, which, I hear, is a long and messy process. Sounds kinda scary.

And that, in a very long-winded, roundabout way, is the British (certianly the English) university application system.

*TL;DR: "Offers" are universities saying "We'll take you, if you get the grades we want".*


----------



## Jolty

I got an offer and an interview invitation from Coventry, and and interview invitation from De Montfort today

I am bloody determined to get 3 Cs at least, I am not getting put into bloody clearing


----------



## Not Meowth

Just that minute sent my application off~ Now to play the waiting game and maybe start working hard.
They wouldn't let me talk about Phoenix Wright in my statement, though. Spoilsports D:

Tailsy I want your tutor's mouse

(I also realised while paying that there's a symbol on my Visa card which looks far too much like goatse ;-;)


----------



## Harlequin

Also, if you respond to a conditional offer (either as a first choice or a reserve) the university is obliged to take you as long as you get what they wanted. There's no backing out if you have the grades (unless _you_ decide "fuck off" and go somewhere through clearing or go to your reserve). So if a universiy gives you an offer of three Cs and you get it, but then they change their mind or the course is full, they still have to take you. Fun times, especially to over-subscribed courses.

My Welsh bac. teacher had an unconditional offer from Aberyswyth. She hated it there, though.


----------



## Tailsy

My friend Michalina got an unconditional from the University of Edinburgh. And she got rejected from LSE lmao what. Fuckin' AAAAB grades as well!

EDIT: Scotland's uni application system is almost exactly the same, except with Highers you can't ever get an unconditional from an English university. Douchebags! Instead you have to sit three AHs even though they're harder than A-Levels!! IT MAKES TOTAL SENSE

And unless you're like, applying for Oxbridge or KCL or LSE or something good nobody actually wants to go to England. You have to PAY for tuition appfffffft


----------



## opaltiger

> (unless you decide "fuck off" and go somewhere through clearing or go to your reserve)


no, I'm pretty sure your choices are binding too


----------



## Dannichu

Yeah, I had a friend who applied to a bunch of universities and got offers from all of them, but the lowest offer any of them gave her was Plymouth, which was the uni she most wanted to go to. So she had to pick something _else_ for her first choice (Cardiff, I think) because your first choice uni has to have higher (or possibly equal) requirements than your reserve. Anyways, she got the grades for Cardiff, and then had to go there. It seemed a bit silly.


----------



## Harlequin

Well, you can decide to withdraw your application from the university if you want and then go through clearing. You still have to go if you choose one, though, yeah.

And the offers have to be at least equal. A girl I know chose two AAA offers as her firm and reserve. I was lke "lol." at her. Bitch got them both, too. :/


----------



## Tailsy

? Can you put an unconditional as your second choice under a conditional offer or would you have to put it as your first choice?


----------



## spaekle

Dannichu said:


> ~explanation~


Ah, okay. We just send our stuff directly to the admissions office wherever we're applying, and can decide to go anywhere that accepts us without formally narrowing it down or anything. :v


----------



## Harlequin

I'm kind of flailing at the moment in case Sheffield gives me a lower offer than Cardiff. It probably won't happen but if it does :/ 

Either way, firm would be Sheffield and reserve would be Cardiff. Because like. That's how I rooooolllll.


----------



## Jolty

Dannichu said:


> Yeah, I had a friend who applied to a bunch of universities and got offers from all of them, but the lowest offer any of them gave her was Plymouth, which was the uni she most wanted to go to. So she had to pick something _else_ for her first choice (Cardiff, I think) because your first choice uni has to have higher (or possibly equal) requirements than your reserve. Anyways, she got the grades for Cardiff, and then had to go there. It seemed a bit silly.


that's lame :(

I'm glad Nottingham have given me the highest requirements so far


----------



## Dannichu

It's not normally too much of an issue, because the better, more desirable universities are more likely to ask for higher grades (stands to reason, really), but if there's a uni you specifically want to go to for another reason (its location, for example), then it's a real pain :/

Hey Spaekle, so in the US, do you apply to the college/uni and then just get accepted or rejected based on your application, or do you have the "You HAVE to get these grades in your finals to come here" thing like us?

Oh, and Tailsy, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## spaekle

> Hey Spaekle, so in the US, do you apply to the college/uni and then just get accepted or rejected based on your application, or do you have the "You HAVE to get these grades in your finals to come here" thing like us?


Well, most of the time it is just based on your application and whatever supplements they require. Colleges don't really come to you unless you're awesome; you have to go to them. The way each individual school handles things can be different. It usually starts out with you filling out an application that's just basic information and usually questions about classes you've taken and extracurriculars and things. Then every college has a list of supplements to that they require, which usually includes things like a transcript of your grades, a certain number of recommendation letters, an essay, your SAT/ACT scores, and things like that. You can submit this stuff as you get it and they keep it on file, and then after they've received everything they'll make their decision. Some schools send out their decision letters all at once, and others (usually ones with rolling admissions) will let you know soon after you finish applying. Some colleges will let anyone in if they write a good enough essay, others want to see grades and extracurriculars, and so on. Also, public universities tend to favor in-state applicants.


Though most colleges do require a final transcript of your grades even after you've been accepted; that way if you totally mess up and get crappy grades your last semester of high school they can still revoke your acceptance. Which I imagine would burn quite a bit. :[ That's probably the closet thing we have to what you're talking about. And then most colleges have requirements for _applying_, like you won't be considered if you have below a 2.0 GPA (or you have to do a bunch of extra supplemental stuff to _be_ considered if you do).


----------



## Jolty

It hasn't shown up on track yet but Essex emailed me telling me they made me an offer

The email was lovely and it was obvious they'd actually read my whole personal statement lol. When people say OH THEY ONLY READ THE FIRST AND LAST PARAGRAPH it's bullshit :B

I have like a million open days next year

Also: has anyone actually had an interview yet??


----------



## Tailsy

:( THAT'S MY BIRTHDAY Dundee and Napier you douchebags

(now I can stalk my track even though I KNOW I won't hear anything for at least a fortnight.)


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Just that minute sent my application off~ Now to play the waiting game and maybe start working hard.
> They wouldn't let me talk about Phoenix Wright in my statement, though. Spoilsports D:
> 
> Tailsy I want your tutor's mouse
> 
> (I also realised while paying that there's a symbol on my Visa card which looks far too much like goatse ;-;)


Okay, now it really _is_ sent. I got my AS grades wrong on the Education section because Edexcel didn't bother giving me a grade for one of my Maths modules so I left it off, and it got returned.


----------



## opaltiger

> Also: has anyone actually had an interview yet??


Yes. Relax: they won't bite your head off, they won't try to catch you out, all they'll do is ask you questions about the things you have professed an interest in. So long as you've been sincere about your preferred direction of study, you'll be fine. Oh, and my interviewers didn't expect me to know everything, so don't worry if you stumble a few times.


----------



## Jolty

opaltiger said:


> Yes. Relax: they won't bite your head off, they won't try to catch you out, all they'll do is ask you questions about the things you have professed an interest in. So long as you've been sincere about your preferred direction of study, you'll be fine. Oh, and my interviewers didn't expect me to know everything, so don't worry if you stumble a few times.


Yeah they said in the letter it'll be informal... ok I'm less nervous now :B even though it's not for another 2+ months


----------



## Harlequin

I have an interview in March. It's like wtf that's laaaaate. Because it really is. My teacher said the same - she was like "o.o that's very late, but the fact you got to interview at all says they're considering you". 

I HOPE THEY LOVE ME ENOUGH TO ASK ME FOR BC. ;-;


----------



## foreign contaminant

so my guidance counselor wasn't at school to get from me any kind of counselor evaluation forms. i have no way of contacting her until next month; i don't know if there is a school equivalent that she already did.

there's a chance i may not be going to college next fall.


----------



## Zuu

I haven't applied to any colleges yet (still a junior) but at the moment I'm trying to think of possible fields to major in, so out of interest (if you haven't mentioned it) what are you planning on studying?

I'm juggling something in physics (quite possible astro-), medicine (too many fields to choose from), and ... English. But people tell me majoring in English is retarded. Who knows? Not I.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i am planning on majoring in english or history, one of the two. it's my understanding that english is a very vague major, one that doesn't really lend itself to many specific careers. i've read that it's smart to pair english majors with a minor and use them both when you're looking for work. like, pair it with a degree in marketing or something.

you can go into teaching with an english degree.. :U my government teacher also said that english majors can make "great money" writing technical manuals in an attempt to clarify what engineers are trying to say.


----------



## opaltiger

Guys it seems I have just forfeited the next four months of my life.


----------



## Tarvos

What do you mean, life?


----------



## foreign contaminant

well, NYU has been sending me stuff in the mail since i sent my application. i'm told that's a good sign.


----------



## Tailsy

> Dear Miss Jardine
> Congratulations; University of Dundee has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for English, Q300; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> The conditions of the offer are:
> 
> This offer is subject to you obtaining
> 
> Scottish Qualifications Authority Higher
> Grades BB


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


>


Okay so if I miss Cambridge I will end up living twenty minutes away from you. Win-win!


----------



## spaekle

So I'm really hoping for now that my dad will qualify for the education benefits with the GI Bill and be able to pass them to me. He was in the military long enough to  retire  and served overseas longer than what's required to qualify, so it's looking pretty good. I could have half of my expensive-ass art school paid for if this comes through. :]

I also completely forgot about applying to Ringling. I better get on that.


----------



## Tailsy

Got a conditional for Strathclyde, too! They want AB, of course. :o


----------



## Not Meowth

> Dear Mr Amos
> Congratulations; Anglia Ruskin University has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for Law, M100; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> The conditions of the offer are:
> 
> This offer is subject to you obtaining
> 
> This offer requires you to: Obtain a minimum of 240 points
> 
> from the UCAS Tariff (all 240 points must be obtained from
> 
> qualifications with the volume and depth of A level or
> 
> equivalent).


\o/


----------



## Harlequin

Is M100 LLB law? Assuming it is, but. Congrats! 

No changes on my end. Still waiting for my interview in March. BUT I have two offers, two rejections and an interview so I'm hoping I'll get an offer. Preferably BC (w/Welsh bac) from Sheffield because I can _do_ that in chemistry. I think.


----------



## Not Meowth

Harlequin said:


> Is M100 LLB law? Assuming it is, but. Congrats!


You assume correctly. And thank you :) Anglia Ruskin is my favouritest uni I've seen so far. I probably mentioned before in this thread somewhere, but it has a _totally purple_ lecture theatre. Sadly it's outside the Law section of the university, but I'll sneak in or something.


----------



## opaltiger

Which Anglia Ruskin campus?


----------



## Not Meowth

opaltiger said:


> Which Anglia Ruskin campus?


Chelmsford.

EDIT: haha they have a virtual tour thingy of the aforementioned lecture theatre, you can see the whole room :p Looks kinda bluey in places but meh.


----------



## Tailsy

> Dear Miss Jardine
> Congratulations; Edinburgh Napier University has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for English, Q300; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> *Unconditional Offer*


8)


----------



## Not Meowth

'grats Tailsy :3



> Dear Mr Amos
> Congratulations; University of Wolverhampton has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for Law, M100; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> The conditions of the offer are:
> 
> This offer is subject to you obtaining
> 
> A minimum of 240 points, including 200 points at A-Level in
> 
> at least 2 subjects. In addition, please provide evidence of
> 
> your GCSE English qualification. This must be sent to the
> 
> University of Wolverhampton Admissions Unit, MX Building,
> 
> Camp Street, Wolverhampton, WV1 1AD no later than 30 June
> 
> 2010.


Whaaat, Anglia Ruskin believed me. Meanies.

EDIT: also:


> Dear Mike
> 
> Thank you for your UCAS application and *congratulations for having the most inventive email name I’ve seen this year*. I can confirm that I have made you an offer of a place to study Law at the University of Gloucestershire, which you should be receiving shortly.


I feel special.


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> 8)


Man I really wish I already had some examination results. >:(

also what the hell my other three choices are still silent as the grave :( the UCAS deadline was MEANT to be today, surely they can reply already D:


----------



## Harlequin

opaltiger said:


> Man I really wish I already had some examination results. >:(
> 
> also what the hell my other three choices are still silent as the grave :( the UCAS deadline was MEANT to be today, surely they can reply already D:


Some of them won't tell you until like March. Or even later. I have to wait until March to find out whether or not I have an offer from Sheffield.

JUST WAIIIIIT.


----------



## Jolty

I wanna reply to mine alreadyyyy but I have to wait until after I've had the interview at De Montfort in February...

Also I resat one of my history exams yesterday. I totally did way better than before. :D 
inb4 I only get a C again


----------



## Harlequin

hahah someone walked out of the CH1 resit yesterday and he was like "if I get a C again I swear I'm going to fucking kill myself" and I was like "tbh I'd kill you for a C."


----------



## Not Meowth

> Dear Mr Amos
> Congratulations; The University of Gloucestershire has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for Law, M100; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> The conditions of the offer are:
> 
> This offer is subject to you obtaining
> 
> Obtain a minimum 300 points from the UCAS Tariff Scheme,
> 
> including 2 passes at A Level.


300 points? :/ I'm probably not going to Gloucestershire then.


----------



## spaekle

So now I really need to buckle down and write my personal statement for CCAD. I don't want to BS it, but I don't want to end up writing the "I'm ~passionate~ about art!" shit that everyone else writes either. :[


----------



## Harlequin

Mike the Foxhog said:


> 300 points? :/ I'm probably not going to Gloucestershire then.


300 points is only BBB!


----------



## Not Meowth

Harlequin said:


> 300 points is only BBB!


Yeah, but I _massively_ doubt my chances of getting anything above a D in Biology. 240, however, should be more doable since I'm quite confident at getting a B at least in Law.


----------



## Harlequin

Oh, well, I suppose. But biology's not that bad! It's not as if you're being attacked by chemistry. :(

(I think I'm incredibly lucky I _already have_ 320 points, otherwise I think I'd have been rejected from _everywhere_ instead of 2/5 universities. <3 my motley crew of AS/A-levels)


----------



## Not Meowth

Harlequin said:


> Oh, well, I suppose. But biology's not that bad! It's not as if you're being attacked by chemistry. :(


Yes, Chemistry is awful, I couldn't even do it at GCSE )x But Biology's just gotten horrible, I barely get any of it at all. Maybe if my parents hadn't forced me to take bloody _Maths_, I could have taken a fourth AS subject I _knew_ I'd be good at, and not had to apply to the five least demanding unis I could find. (UCAS seemed to think Gloucestershire were asking for something around 240 as well, so yeah.)


----------



## allitersonance

I think my offers of admission were only based off of my Gr 11 marks, in which case I've probably already failed the conditions that they have yet to send. >:|


----------



## opaltiger

three down, two to go



> Congratulations; University of St Andrews has asked us to tell you that it is offering you a place for Evolutionary Biology, C182; starting in September 2010 at point of entry 1.
> The conditions of the offer are:
> 
> This offer is subject to you obtaining
> 
> 35 points in the International Baccalaureate, including 6
> 
> points in HL Biology and English


8) that's my insurance secured


----------



## H-land

So I got a huge letter in the mail from Miami of Ohio. Judging by the huge "Congratulations" on the envelope, they've accepted me. So that makes three out of four that'd let me in, and only one that turned me down. (Sure, that one was my first choice, but still.)


----------



## Tailsy

Aberdeen gave me a BC conditional (C at Advanced Higher, B at Higher), which is annoying because then I can't use them as my reserve >:( And obv I got rejected from Edinburgh but I didn't want to go there anyway~

So yup. Definitely picking Dundee as my firm (the applicant day was really awesome <3) and Napier as my reserve because it's an unconditional. A+!


----------



## spaekle

Totally done applying to CCAD and submitting scholarship stuff for SCAD. Getting there with Ringling (which fortunately has a later deadline).

Can't wait to hear back. D:


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I have just recently gotten five recruitment-type letters from colleges. That's a lot. Out of them, USC, UGA, and Duke sound bad, but University of Chicago and University of Rochester sound decent. I might actually apply to them.

I hate how they send you a letter telling you to request more information. Can't they just send the poster about whatever in the first place?


----------



## opaltiger

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> I have just recently gotten five recruitment-type letters from colleges. That's a lot. Out of them, USC, UGA, and Duke sound bad, but University of Chicago and University of Rochester sound decent. I might actually apply to them.
> 
> I hate how they send you a letter telling you to request more information. Can't they just send the poster about whatever in the first place?


... Duke as in Duke University? As in one of the best universities in the US?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

opaltiger said:


> ... Duke as in Duke University? As in one of the best universities in the US?


Yes. And not really bad as in "poor quality," but I don't think I'd want to attend that college.

And _another_ letter, this time from somewhere called Tulane University. It's in New Orleans, so I don't think I'd be going there.


----------



## opaltiger

Four down, one to go (sure took your time, Edinburgh >:( ).


----------



## Jolty

Just got back from my interview
I think it went well
*LURKS ON UCAS TRACK FOREVER*


----------



## Dannichu

The more I hear about people's interviews, the more grateful I am that I never had to do one.

Though I think, if I apply to do an MA, I'll almost certianly have to do one. Which is scary, but not as scary as the thought that I have no idea what I want study for an MA, nor where I'd like to do it. ):

How did you guys figure out what you wanted to do? The fact I love my subject is complete coincidence; I more or less picked it at random out of the prospectus.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Dannichu said:


> The fact I love my subject is complete coincidence; I more or less picked it at random out of the prospectus.


Same with mine; I simply went to Psychology and Drama because the class was predominantly girls. Now I'm genuinely torn between going to a theatre college or going to Bath/Edinburgh for Psychology.


----------



## Jolty

I feel awkward posting after my last post is like... 2 above

ANYHOO
I got an offer from De Montfort for 240 UCAS points :) then I made them my insurance choice with Nottingham Trent as my firm (their offer was higher)

and in answer to how I figured out what I wanted to do: art and graphics at GCSE and AS completely crushed any inspiration and motivation I had for carrying them on and history was my next favourite subject and I've always done pretty well in it.


----------



## spaekle

Dannichu said:


> How did you guys figure out what you wanted to do? The fact I love my subject is complete coincidence; I more or less picked it at random out of the prospectus.


I liked to draw; my early high school years were all 'angst angst angst I don't want to work a shitty cubicle job'; art is the one thing I can stand to do all day every day and I frequently get pissed that I'm stuck doing algebra busywork when I could be improving artistically; I'm not sure what exactly convinced me that I should just go for the art thing and I'm still not convinced it's the most secure career path ever, but it's better than being all 'angst angst angst I don't want to work a shitty cubicle job'. If I'm going to work in a cubicle, it may as well be one where I can draw all day. :v

So I am suddenly quite scared that I will not get into the school I want, especially after seeing some other portfolios. I don't really even give a shit about Ringling if CCAD comes through and if all else fails SCAD'll take me, but stilll. :c I should know in the next few weeks though.


----------



## Tailsy

I like writin'. :D


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Dannichu said:


> How did you guys figure out what you wanted to do? The fact I love my subject is complete coincidence; I more or less picked it at random out of the prospectus.


I've always liked French and wanted to learn it; I'm a language geek, and anything where I can study that language and use it daily as a career is very appealing. Right now, though, I tend to think more along the lines of "I'd like to major in x, what jobs can I do?" rather than "I'd like to be x when I grow up, what should I major in?" So my main options with French are teacher (which sounds less and less appealing everyday at the rate my classmates are going), interpreter/translator (which is reasonably appealing; I've heard that good interpreters can make quite a bit of money, and, though not that money really matters, that's a plus).

My second choice is physics, but I honestly don't know if I'd like to pursue this career. I've thought about double majoring in this with chemistry (I like chemistry, but not the chemistry that my current teacher is teaching D: ). Physics seems pretty attractive to me, but I could always not like it. I'm signed up for IB Physics next year, so I'll get to test it out. The only fields I can really see in this is research, which sounds cool if not nerdy. I wouldn't be a physics/chemistry teacher at all.

I'd love love love to major in art, but I always feel that my art isn't anything spectacular or anything that will get me into college. I'm still unsure about this, but I'm thinking about taking some summer classes to see if university-level art is for me.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> How did you guys figure out what you wanted to do? The fact I love my subject is complete coincidence; I more or less picked it at random out of the prospectus.


I took law for AS and loved it enormously, and also I'm pretty much top of the class (it only contains four people but you know what I mean) whereas in my other subjects I'm just barely understanding what the hell's going on, so yeah. Law seemed the logical thing to do while I spend the next three years wondering what the hell I want to end up actually doing. Though university Law will probably utterly destroy me given how we're so ridiculously spoon-fed in A level Law.

Anyway, accepted my offers a while ago (firm: Anglia Ruskin, insurance: Southampton Solent) so now it's just sorting out accommodation and finance and then actually getting the grades. Whoo.


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> The more I hear about people's interviews, the more grateful I am that I never had to do one.


Hah, I actually rather enjoyed mine.


----------



## Dannichu

A friend of mine applied to a bunch of unis to do some kind of art course, and they all had interviews, and he said they were all terrible. Though my friend, while possibly the loveliest person in the world, isn't the best at talking under pressure and I think maybe he panicked a bit. But just hearing about them was pretty awful. I'm glad yours all went well :3

I wish I'd picked subjects I actually liked/was good at for A-level; I hated every moment of chem and bio, and I couldn't go back to psychology after sociology; I love it too much ): 

I'm considering doing a branch-off subject of sociology, possibly something along the lines of criminology or social policy. Bleh. I'll see how it goes. Your stories are so fun to read, by the way :D

(My story would have been "I watched David Attenborough's documentaries when I was six, and decided from then on I wanted to do zoology." except when I was seventeen I realized I absolutely hated every single thing about studying biology and then it all went a bit down the pan.)


----------



## foreign contaminant

would you like some news from me?

UVa told me they made a decision as to what they want to do with me.

..but they won't tell me if i got accepted or not until april 1st.


----------



## opaltiger

Is it some sort of perverse humour that makes US universities send out decisions on April 1st?


----------



## spaekle

I wish I had a set date at all. Both of my remaining schools are just sending out notifications as they make the decisions. :c

edit: The closest thing to an interview I had was a rather informal look-over of my portfolio for advice from one of CCAD's admissions guys. I didn't get ripped apart with criticism like I thought, but he still found plenty of stuff wrong with my work (pointed out some things like "a couple of these seem like they were sort of rushed" followed by "lol, I did that too when I was a student here!"). I got that I was "on the right track" though, whatever that means.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i don't know what inspires them to do that. oh well.. UVa is my last choice anyway. the further away i am from my parents - a couple doctor's i've visited suggest they are far too stressful - the better. UVa's only about an hour away.


----------



## spaekle

Well now I have a date. Kind of.



			
				 CCAD Admissions on Facebook said:
			
		

> The judges have completed the portfolio review segment of the 2010 CCAD Scholarship Competition. If you submitted a physical portfolio you can now come pick it up. Results of the competition will be mailed March 15-19.


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU---

I haven't even got an acceptance/rejection D:/whatever letter yet, although from the looks of their wall posts I'm not the only one. I wanna knooooooooow!

Edit: Oh, a friend of mine got accepted to a school in the UK. Art something-or-other in Bournemouth, I think. She's really excited. :v


----------



## Dannichu

Oooh, awesome. Good luck to you (and foreign contaminant!), and tell your friend (if she doesn't know already) Bournemouth's lovely. Lots of seaside :)


----------



## Harlequin

I'm still waiting to hear from Sheffield. I really want to go there now so I hope I've got a place. :|


----------



## Harlequin

Warning: the following post is going to contain large text and references to things better left unseen.

OH MY GOD I DID IT I DID IT. SHEFFIELD GAVE ME AN OFFER. IT'S STILL REALLY HIGH AND NOW I HAVE TO PUT CARDIFF AS MY INSURANCE BUT SHEFFIELD GAVE ME AN OFFER.

FUCK YES IN THE MOTHERFUCKING YES FACTORY. IF I KNEW HOW SURSKITTY MADE HER SIGNATURE SPARKLE THIS WOULD BE FULL OF SPARKLES. <3

So like the offer is: BB


----------



## Dannichu

:DDDD Congratulations! That's fantastic! 

(now work really really really hard and get that goddamn BB, dammit)

I mean... Sheffield has _trams_! :D


----------



## Harlequin

I can get B, but the other B is a slight problem -- it's in chemistry. I CAN DO IT.

Also yeah, Sheffield is a lovely place. It doesn't even feel like a big city (and it _is_: it's the fourth largest in the UK) and there are _four trees per person_. That's not as many tpp as where I live, but I live in a _forest park_. ;-; must go...


----------



## Jolty

I must be the only person who doesn't really like Sheffield :B TOO MANY FREAKING HILLS and I nearly got ran over once. Then again I pretty much hate the whole of South Yorkshire, the sooner I get out of here the better

also wtf it's the 4th biggest city in the UK?


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, one of the things that shcoked me most when I first came to Kent was how flat the landscape was. Which is an odd thing to think, given the uni campus is at the top of a great big hill, but it's only _one_ hill, and, coming from Devon, that's like nothing.

I had no idea Sheffield had so many trees. That's awesome XD


----------



## Tailsy

WELL

Dundee has a statue of Dirty Dan in the town centre.

>8( BEAT THAT

(but that's great Harle <3)


----------



## Harlequin

Re: flatness: _oh my god _I know. Flat places are _boring_. So are places without trees. (lol it's really coming through that I live on a mountain in a forest park right now)

also yeah apparently Sheffield is the fourth biggest city in the UK! or it might be fifth now, the guy did say it kept swapping with another city.

I also like the housing at Sheffield. In the place I want to go there's a student pub thingy _right across from the building_. If I can't be bothered to walk twenty minutes to the SU I can totally just go across the road :D


----------



## Dannichu

> Re: flatness: oh my god I know. Flat places are boring. So are places without trees. (lol it's really coming through that I live on a mountain in a forest park right now)


No, it's really coming through that you live in _Wales_ XD

Hehe, it's literally thirty second's walk from my student house in Canterbury to one of three local pubs, plus another two reachable in two minutes. It's awesome in terms of being able to go out and not have to walk miles in the cold/rain/dark, but when I don't go out (which is way more often than not), hearing the drunks singing The Grand Old Duke of York loudly outside my window when I'm trying to sleep gets a little annoying.


----------



## Harlequin

Jessie said:


> WELL
> 
> Dundee has a statue of Dirty Dan in the town centre.
> 
> >8( BEAT THAT
> 
> (but that's great Harle <3)


ty <3 



Dannichu said:


> No, it's really coming through that you live in _Wales_ XD
> 
> Hehe, it's literally thirty second's walk from my student house in Canterbury to one of three local pubs, plus another two reachable in two minutes. It's awesome in terms of being able to go out and not have to walk miles in the cold/rain/dark, but when I don't go out (which is way more often than not), hearing the drunks singing The Grand Old Duke of York loudly outside my window when I'm trying to sleep gets a little annoying.


... I miss the bilingual signs, too. :( Places with English-only signs are weird.

I love the closeness to pubs and such because no one likes walking miles in the cold, drunk out of their head and barely able to see. Bad news bears, that is.

But yeah, I can see how that might get annoying.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i got into american university. based on their letter, they apparently <3 me.


----------



## spaekle

IgotacceptedtoCCADigotacceptedtoCCADi'mi'mini'mini'minYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

More coherent post later :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Congrats, everyone!

Also, Duke sent their "Altogether: Unique" poster (jesus christ can you get any more cheesy). They have an LGBT Carolina Scholarship. This is exciting. I'm changing my mind about going to Duke now.



> You must be a student who identifies as LGBT, who is from North or South Carolina, and who will be attending Duke University. The scholarship is open to both students who are matriculating from high school and students currently enrolled at Duke.


Like, seriously. How many people are going to be eligible for this? Although Duke is ~4-5 hours from home, this is like really, really awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

What the hell? You get money off going to uni for being gay? How do they even know? Is there a gayness test you have to take, or do you just say "yeah, I'm gay"? If so, I think the answer is pretty much _anyone_ is eligible.

It's a sweet gesture, but I really think the money could be better spent on a campaign like this.

Sorry if I'm being all downer-y. It does sound cool, and obviously any uni that has something like this is gonna be fairly awesome :)

Massive congratulations, Spaekle! :D


----------



## spaekle

Yeah, the first thing I thought upon seeing that was "lol hey, trendy bi kids get free money". Although I guess it depends on what exactly you have to do to qualify. 

:3 :3 Now I just have to stress out for another week until scholarship results come in.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Dannichu said:


> What the hell? You get money off going to uni for being gay? How do they even know? Is there a gayness test you have to take, or do you just say "yeah, I'm gay"? If so, I think the answer is pretty much _anyone_ is eligible.
> 
> It's a sweet gesture, but I really think the money could be better spent on a campaign like this.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being all downer-y. It does sound cool, and obviously any uni that has something like this is gonna be fairly awesome :)


I think they mean that by scholarship, you have to apply, and certain people are judged for receiving the money. 

Honestly, I would _donate_ my scholarship money from that thing to put up a poster like that somewhere around here.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Yeah, the first thing I thought upon seeing that was "lol hey, trendy bi kids get free money". Although I guess it depends on what exactly you have to do to qualify.


The poster described the scholarship as something like "people actively involved in the LGBT community," so, yeah. The website has it worded oddly.


----------



## spaekle

Aaaaaaand Ringling accepted me too. I don't think I got a scholarship from them, but they were nice enough to give me some cute little buttons, a pencil, and a mini-sketchbook.


----------



## H-land

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I don't think I got a scholarship from them, but they were nice enough to give me some cute little buttons, a pencil, and a mini-sketchbook.


Man, why didn't _I_ apply anywhere that sent out useful office supplies along with acceptance letters?


----------



## spaekle

I just got a letter in the mail from CCAD.

$36,000 SCHOLARSHIP, BITCHES!

I know it's not anywhere near the probably over $100,000 that it'll cost in total, but god _damn_, I wasn't expecting anywhere near that much, even knowing that they're generous! x33333333 My whole dayweekmonthyearLIFE is maaaaade!

...there was also a letter from SCAD that my mom accidentally dropped and ran over with the car on the way to get me saying that while "my work shows promise" they weren't giving me any extra money for my portfolio. Lol fuck them, I don't care. I think I waited too long on SCAD and Ringling to submit my stuff, actually, and that's why I didn't get anything from them, but now I don't caaaaaaaare!


----------



## foreign contaminant

i got waitlisted by the university of richmond and rejected by northwestern.

GO ME


----------



## opaltiger

:D

more to the point:


----------



## foreign contaminant

so i decided i'm going to american university in the fall. american 2014.


----------



## Minish

*b-b-b-bump*

I need to start applying to universities at the end of this year... and I need to go to open days this summer. Except my mum's being an arse and says she won't take me, so... I have no idea how I'm going to do that.

I'd really like to go to one in Scotland (I'm half-Scottish, used to live there, and... just generally really like the country), so I'm having my eye on Aberdeen. At first I really wanted to go to Edinburgh, but the entry requirements are probably aiming a little too high for me.

Aaaand... apparently Aberdeen has one of the best Sociology courses in the UK. :D Which is just awesome. I've never been to Aberdeen, whereas I've been to Edinburgh a few times, but I hear it's a nice place.


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> *b-b-b-bump*
> 
> I need to start applying to universities at the end of this year... and I need to go to open days this summer. Except my mum's being an arse and says she won't take me, so... I have no idea how I'm going to do that.
> 
> I'd really like to go to one in Scotland (I'm half-Scottish, used to live there, and... just generally really like the country), so I'm having my eye on Aberdeen. At first I really wanted to go to Edinburgh, but the entry requirements are probably aiming a little too high for me.
> 
> Aaaand... apparently Aberdeen has one of the best *Sociology *courses in the UK. :D Which is just awesome. I've never been to Aberdeen, whereas I've been to Edinburgh a few times, but I hear it's a nice place.


Yeeeeeaaaaahhhh <3

Scottish unis are generally cheaper to live at than English/Welsh ones (as a general rule, the further north you go, the cheaper the cost of living is, with it peaking around London - which sucks massively for me in Kent), but a) Scottish unis are harder to get in to because _all_ Scottish students want to go there because they don't have to pay tuition fees, and b) I've heard from a couple of English people who've been to Scottish unis (Edinburgh and St. Andrews) that the Scottish students generally aren't very fond of the English people that go to their univerisites. :/


----------



## Tailsy

Yeah ya' fuckin' bastards >8( GET OUT

Scottish people are just like that. YOU HAVE YOUR OWN UNIVERSITIES THAT ARE *BETTER* WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Dannichu

To be fair, if I had to work ten times harder to get into a uni where I wouldn't have to pay because a bunch of kids who have their own unis and have to pay _anyway_ were applying, I'd be a bit miffed.

Closest to Soctland I applied was Durham. Lovely town, but I'm kinda glad I didn't get in, because it took me the best part of _ten hours_ to get from Devon to Kent yesterday, and Devon to Durham's about three times that distance ><


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaahhhh <3
> 
> Scottish unis are generally cheaper to live at than English/Welsh ones (as a general rule, the further north you go, the cheaper the cost of living is, with it peaking around London - which sucks massively for me in Kent), but a) Scottish unis are harder to get in to because _all_ Scottish students want to go there because they don't have to pay tuition fees, and b) I've heard from a couple of English people who've been to Scottish unis (Edinburgh and St. Andrews) that the Scottish students generally aren't very fond of the English people that go to their univerisites. :/


XD I'll definitely be studying Social Sciences as they call them in some way, but just the plain "Sociology" course might be the best for me, I think. Yay Sociology students! <3

Yeah... I guess it'll be harder to get into a Scottish one. :/ I just really like the sound of Edinburgh in particular, 'cause it's near where I used to live and I've got my granny there to visit. Plus I used to have the accent from around there, I'm terrified of going to Aberdeen and finding it really hard to understand what people are saying.

I suppose I should look at English unis first, though. Although about Scottish people being a bit iffy about English students, I tend to revert back to my Scottish accent a little when I visit my granny up there, so I don't think I should stand out too much.

You must have looked at a few unis Danni, do you know of any English ones that have particularly good Sociology courses? I pretty much know nothing about universities whatsoever, my older siblings and parents all went into the forces. >_>


----------



## Dannichu

I didn't mean to put you off; just attempting fair warning ):

I know that the London School of Economics does a spectacular Sociology course. I want to do a Master's there (but my first exam's tomorrow and I haven't studied nearly enough and aaaaaah); it's fifth for social sciences in the world (after Oxbridge, Harvard and University of CalBerkley) and a few of the most renowned contemporary sociologists in the world work there (Giddens and Beck <33)

Actually, quite a few of the London unis are really good - University College London does a good course, I think, but Sarah warns against King's College London because they have a tendency to completely screw over their non-medical students.

While, when you study sociology, you have to put up with a bit of mocking of your subject - it's regarded to be a doss subject that hardly anyone takes seriously - this has some benefits in terms of lower entry requirements - Durham, one of the best universities in the country, only wanted BBB, when nearly all their other subjects wanted AAA.


----------



## Minish

Ah, I know. <3

Hmm, I'll have to check out LSE, I don't know much about it. I had no idea it was so good with social sciences! I was actually thinking of looking more at University College London, although I feel terrified of going to uni in London. It'll be confusing enough to go live in a new place, never mind it being right in the middle of the capital... >_< London still scares me a bit, heh.

Argh, that's so annoying... it doesn't seem like Sociology is taken that way here at my highschool, but then again I don't think most people where I live could officially be called living humans with actual opinions so I'm not surprised.

I've actually been looking at Social Anthropology, do you know anything about this subject? From what I know, it interests me more than Sociology. I've got my prospectus for Edinburgh now and their course looks really good.

Alsooo, apparently I have a "contextual factor" which means I'm more likely to get into Edinburgh than people who don't have it. :D Apparently they look for people who haven't had "the chance to stand out educationally" or something and one of these factors is having no parent that went to university. I have no idea how that works but man, I really don't care 'cause it means they'd be more inclined to let me in with BBB instead of the usual AAA (expected)!


----------



## Jolty

Cirrus said:


> *b-b-b-bump*
> 
> I need to start applying to universities at the end of this year... and I need to go to open days this summer. Except my mum's being an arse and says she won't take me, so... I have no idea how I'm going to do that.
> 
> I'd really like to go to one in Scotland (I'm half-Scottish, used to live there, and... just generally really like the country), so I'm having my eye on Aberdeen. At first I really wanted to go to Edinburgh, but the entry requirements are probably aiming a little too high for me.
> 
> Aaaand... apparently Aberdeen has one of the best Sociology courses in the UK. :D Which is just awesome. I've never been to Aberdeen, whereas I've been to Edinburgh a few times, but I hear it's a nice place.


all of my open days were during school time and they all worked out fine
and maybe you could get the train to wherever?? your mum should take you though >:( my stepmum still took me to one when my dad was in the hospital 

yeah like those guys said, all the Scots will be hatin' probably :( mostly why I never looked at any (that and I wanted to go further south)

and oh god London
from what I've heard, it's INSANE doing anything with unis there. Especially getting accommodation (one of my acquaintances has applied for a course in London and she hasn't started looking for anywhere to live yet SHE IS SO SCREWED)
Plus, never ending crowds. This one time I was there /just/ to get a train and it was so crowded ugh I like died. But then again I am pretty crowd-phobic

also I must ask
are they all bugging you to do all this like really really soon? I mean you're not even in year 13 yet from what I gather. They only told us to start looking at stuff last September :B

/RAMBLY POST sorry ;o;


----------



## Murkrow

Bump because meh


I've applied to Aberystwyth, Bath, Cambridge, Exeter and Warwick to do maths.
So far got offers from Aberystwyth, Exeter and Warwick and was unsuccessful with Cambridge. Bath is taking its time :(

Aberystwyth - 340 UCAS points with an A in maths
Exeter - AAA with an A in maths
Warwick -
A*A*A with the A*s in maths and further maths and a grade 2 in a STEP exam
OR
A*AA the first two being maths and further maths and a grade 1 in a STEP exam




Harlequin said:


> Whaaaaat? £5000? I don't think _any_ British university charges that much! If top-up fees are introduced then we'll be paying larger amounts, but hopefully that won't happen (vote Lib Dem!).


Oops


----------



## Harlequin

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Bump because meh
> 
> 
> I've applied to Aberystwyth, Bath, Cambridge, Exeter and Warwick to do maths.
> So far got offers from Aberystwyth, Exeter and Warwick and was unsuccessful with Cambridge. Bath is taking its time :(
> 
> Aberystwyth - 340 UCAS points with an A in maths
> Exeter - AAA with an A in maths
> Warwick -
> A*A*A with the A*s in maths and further maths and a grade 2 in a STEP exam
> OR
> A*AA the first two being maths and further maths and a grade 1 in a STEP exam
> 
> 
> 
> Oops


hahahahahaha I love what happened after that comment! Just goes to show you that shitty things can and will happen!

... you should totally have applied to Cardiff, it's great.


----------



## Minish

I've applied to Edinburgh and St Andrews to do social anthropology, Newcastle to do sociology and anthropology, Aberdeen and City London to do sociology. Yeah, don't ask.

So far only got an offer from City London, BBB. ): Others are taking their time. I want offers now, damnit!


----------



## goldenquagsire

Cirrus said:


> So far only got an offer from City London, BBB. ): Others are taking their time. I want offers now, damnit!


I applied back in October, and it's likely to be another month before I hear from all my choices. waiting is indeed painful.

tally of results so far:
Newcastle AAB
Birmingham AAB (will probably become my insurance choice)
Oxford REJECTED (all the worse because at the interview stage I was transferred from the college I applied to onto a college I had no chance in hell of getting an offer from)

still waiting on:
York (really hope I get an offer from them, it'll hopefully be my first choice)
Bristol

oh and I'm applying to read history.


----------



## Minish

b-b-bump~

Rejected by Newcastle. Bit shit because it's one of the only ones I thought I had a real chance of getting into - plus, their minimum grades were BBB and I'm predicted like ABB/AAB so yeah.

If I get rejected by Aberdeen soon I'll be absolutely gutted. With the way things are looking, I have virtually _no_ chance of St Andrews or Edinburgh, so I'm going to have to go to City. I don't even like City much anymore :(


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Okay, so I have a question for all you people making your university applications. How did you pick which university you wanted to go to? I'm at the point where I'm supposed to know where I want to go, but honestly I have no idea where to start and I'm awfully confused about what I want and rather afraid, to be honest. :x


----------



## Harlequin

... said:


> Okay, so I have a question for all you people making your university applications. How did you pick which university you wanted to go to? I'm at the point where I'm supposed to know where I want to go, but honestly I have no idea where to start and I'm awfully confused about what I want and rather afraid, to be honest. :x


I chose Sheffield because I had a reasonable chance of getting accepted, the university and the course are fairly highly-ranked (Sheffield is fourth in the country for biology, after Oxbridge and ICL) and I really like the university and city when I went there.

I chose Cardiff because I get given money for coming here, there was absolutely no chance of rejection and it's kind of decent (and I didn't want to go to Leeds).


----------



## Zuu

i'm going to the local university ... it's a good university, and though i'd prefer to leave this town, i'm okay since i'll be learning something i think i'll like and i'll be staying with a good friend.


----------



## Harlequin

newt said:


> why not?


Well, for one thing my entry wasn't completely guaranteed -- there was absolutely no way I could fail to get into Cardiff since my offer was ridiculously low (like, all my offers were ridiculously low anyway, but Cardiff's was so low that if I hadn't gotten in it would have been a crime), whereas the offer for Leeds was the same as the one for Sheffield. 

Also I only really chose Leeds because I needed a fifth choice and my friend goes there. It's decent, I guess, but I didn't want to go there very much. 

(I didn't want to go to Cardiff, but now that I'm here it's k. SO that's a thing, too: even if you're not particularly thrilled with a place you'll enjoy it once you get there.)


----------



## Dannichu

Harlequin said:


> (I didn't want to go to Cardiff, but now that I'm here it's k. SO that's a thing, too: even if you're not particularly thrilled with a place you'll enjoy it once you get there.)


Seconding this. If you miss your first choce, you might be crushed, but, from what I can tell, the university experience is pretty much the same all over, and you'll have a brilliant time and make loads of friends wherever you go. I missed my first choice (Durham), but I'm actually glad I ended up in Kent, partly because of the great friends I have here, and also because Kent's _near_ to things. If I were in Durham, I'd never go anywhere o.o


----------



## Harlequin

Yeah, exactly! I was absolutely gutted when I missed my offer for Sheffield but on reflection I'm happy I've come here. Cardiff's in an okay location, it's a decent university and it's a lot closer to home than Sheffield is. I'm able to go home and visit friends often, friends can visit me and Cardiff's actually not that bad a city. Cheap, too.

You'll make friends and have a really good time regardless of where you go, you just need to have the right attitude about it!


----------



## Jolty

I got into my first choice and ended up hating it
I lived on one of the shit campuses B( and I kinda left uni for a shitload of other reasons too BUT I don't know anyone who didn't like where they ended up.

and I still love Nottingham forever I will go back to live there one day but in the city not half an hour outside it...


----------



## goldenquagsire

AAA offer from York, plus I've got Birmingham AAB as my insurance... fairly good outcome all things considered (and the whole 'rejected from Oxford' thing hurt a bit less once I found out that almost everyone I knew who applied got rejected). Bristol still haven't replied. frankly, fuck them.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> AAA offer from York, plus I've got Birmingham AAB as my insurance... fairly good outcome all things considered (and the whole 'rejected from Oxford' thing hurt a bit less once I found out that almost everyone I knew who applied got rejected). Bristol still haven't replied. frankly, fuck them.


I got three of my offers in March or later. It was _so annoying._


----------



## Minish

ABB offer from Aberdeen. :D Which is _extremely_ encouraging because I would quite like to go there. If I actually get these grades, I will be so happy!

The only bad thing about it is that it might be a bit _too_ far away. :( But still.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Cirrus said:


> The only bad thing about it is that it might be a bit _too_ far away. :( But still.


There is NEVER too far away. I deliberately avoided London unis because I want a bit of independence from my family. :D


----------



## Minish

goldenquagsire said:


> There is NEVER too far away. I deliberately avoided London unis because I want a bit of independence from my family. :D


Well, the closest place I'm applying to is in London - I want independence too. But Aberdeen is so far away that it's going to be very difficult getting any help whatsoever from anyone if I suddenly need it, not to mention lugging all my belongings up there. :(


----------



## Murkrow

Finally heard from Bath. A* in Maths, A in Further Maths and A in anything else.

Since I'm practically guaranteed an A* in Maths I'd think I'd put this as my backup over Exeter, but since one of the As is specifically Further Maths, I'm not too sure since getting an A in that is haaaard.


----------



## Ruby

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Finally heard from Bath. A* in Maths, A in Further Maths and A in anything else.
> 
> Since I'm practically guaranteed an A* in Maths I'd think I'd put this as my backup over Exeter, but since one of the As is specifically Further Maths, I'm not too sure since getting an A in that is haaaard.


Yeah, I got an A* in Maths and only a B in Further Maths.  (But we might be with different exam boards...)


----------



## Minish

As of today, I am completely sorted with UCAS! I have Aberdeen ABB for my firm, and City London BBB for my insurance.

Was a bit disappointing getting soundly rejected by my other three choices, but _oh well_~ This means I get to spend time focusing on scholarships and bursaries and whatever for Aberdeen. :D It looks like a pretty cool city to spend four years in.


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> Well, the closest place I'm applying to is in London - I want independence too. But Aberdeen is so far away that it's going to be very difficult getting any help whatsoever from anyone if I suddenly need it, not to mention lugging all my belongings up there. :(


Aaah, don't worry about getting all your crap up there - once you're on a train, you're on a train and it doesn't really matter how far you go, you just have to have a book/DS/MP3 player to entertain yourself. 

And I can't imagine needing massively urgent help from anyone - I broke my leg at uni and coped just fine without help from people back home. 

You'll be _fine_ :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

So I've finally got all my university replies. FINAL SCORES:

Cambridge: Negative
LSE: Negative
York: Positive! 85% average, 85% in history.
Warwick: Positive! 80% average, 85% in history.
St Andrews: Positive! 80% average, 70% in history.

I've got my doubts on what to do. I was thinking of making St Andrews my first choice, but it seems stupid to put the easiest one as your first. I'm going to study history and political science, so I'm not sure St Andrews should be my first choice either :c hmmm. Maybe Warwick and then St Andrews, or the opposite?

What do


----------



## goldenquagsire

oooh choose York as your firm! we could be flatmates. :P

but in all seriousness, I dunno. both Warwick and St Andrews are usually ranked fairly closely in the league tables, with York a few places behind. St Andrews has quite a horrible reputation for poshness and annoying ex-public school kids whereas York and Warwick, while both having extremely good academic reputations also have a much wider variety of people and a much larger comprehensive intake. in terms of marks, going for the highest requirement for your firm and the lowest requirement for your insurance sounds like a fair bet.

also, how does this stuff with averages work? is it something to do with the IB?


----------



## Dannichu

I could be wrong, but I don't think UCAS even _lets_ you put a lower-offer as your first choice and a higher-offer as your backup.

Congrats on your offers! :)


----------



## Harlequin

It's not a good idea to put the easiest one as your first choice because if you fail to get into that one you've failed to get into any of them and you don't get to go to university! Maybe do Warwick and then St Andrews. That's what I'd do, anyway!


----------



## opaltiger

Harlequin said:


> It's not a good idea to put the easiest one as your first choice because if you fail to get into that one you've failed to get into any of them and you don't get to go to university! Maybe do Warwick and then St Andrews. That's what I'd do, anyway!


Er, if you fail to get into the easiest one you've failed to get into all of them anyway. It doesn't matter what order they're in.


----------



## Harlequin

opaltiger said:


> Er, if you fail to get into the easiest one you've failed to get into all of them anyway. It doesn't matter what order they're in.


Yes, but it's like you're setting yourself up for failure if you put the easy one first! It doesn't actually matter, but surely it's better to be optimistic than pessimistic, especially if you'll get into the easier one if you meet its grades _anyway_? Like, if you get the grades for the harder one that's awesome because you go to it, but if you _don't_ you always have a back up! There's no back up if you put the easiest one first.


----------



## opaltiger

But... what if you _want_ to go to the easier one?


----------



## Harlequin

_Then_ you put it first!


----------



## Tailsy

Yeah, haha. My brother got an unconditional for Sociology (!! DANNICHU STOP INFLUENCING MY BROTHER) at Abertay and got AB conditional offers from Edinburgh (who is 2nd highest in league tables for Sociology in the UK) and Aberdeen. He could've made those offers easy as pie.

He picked Abertay, because that's where he really wanted to go. :3


----------



## Zeph

So in the autumn this year I'll have to start applying to universities and such, as, you know, as you do.

I've looked through dozens of prospectuses and I think I've whittled it down to sixseven (Curse you for suddenly popping up, Sheffield) choices for now (I know you're only meant to pick five with UCAS! But shush).

Voilà:

Cambridge: French and _ab initio_ Italian (and/with _ab intio_ Greek)*
Bristol: French and _ab initio_ Italian
Warwick: French and _ab initio** _ Italian
University College London: French and [_ab initio_ Italian OR Swedish]
Exeter: French and _ab initio_ Italian
Newcastle: French and [_ab initio_ Japanese OR German OR Mandarin] (and Linguistics)*]
Sheffield: French and [_ab intio_** Russian OR German OR Dutch] with [Linguistics OR _ab initio_** Italian OR Dutch]

* I'm not 100% sure if you can do these alongside the other subjects.
** Not 100% sure if you can take it _ab initio_ here.

So yeeaah. Anybody who studies/has studied languages/linguistics at University know of any others that are particularly excellent for those subjects?


----------



## opaltiger

Which Cambridge college?


----------



## Zeph

Not entirely sure, I hadn't thought too deeply about it yet. Any you'd suggest?


----------



## opaltiger

Depends. Do you want to be cynical about it and second guess which are the easiest to get into, or do you want to go all the way and apply to one of the best colleges?


----------



## Zeph

Well, I'd like to try and get into the best ones! But knowing some of the easier ones would also be good for back-up I guess.


----------



## opaltiger

I mean, I think the system works pretty well in making sure that which college you apply to doesn't really matter. I wouldn't try second guessing it, really.

It changes a bit depending on subject, but in general the best colleges are Trinity, Emmanuel, King's, Clare, maybe Pembroke... basically any of the ones in the centre, but those are the ones that stand out. St John's is very old and rich, but not so good academically.

I applied for a completely different subject, so I can't really help with subject-specific things, but if you need to know anything else about applying to Cambridge, feel free to ask.


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> It changes a bit depending on subject, but in general the best colleges are Trinity, Emmanuel, King's, Clare, maybe Pembroke...


"Trinity and then, like, some others. Maybe.  I'm at Trinity btw."

What about Jesus, Caius, Magdalene?  I have the impression these are good.


----------



## Zeph

Of course the main problem for me with Cambridge is that I'll be part of the first generation to be affected by the new fees (Perhaps the first on tCoD, in fact! I don't recall many (active) British members in the same school year as me?) which makes things a threefold more difficult than were I a year earlier.

Anyway, yeah, college-wise, I'd looked at Trinity and thought it looked quite nice, yeah. I'll have to look at those others, too, though! Incidentally, is there any way of finding out which universities are the best for certain subjects?


----------



## Harlequin

Fees are going to be the same for you wherever you go, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's not like you're Scottish or Welsh, is it? (Unless you are: I don't remember) If I were you I'd just keep the whole tuition fees thing out of your mind until it comes time to, like, actually pay them.


----------



## Zeph

Nah, I'm English sadly.

Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do; Problem is my family seem to not be able to quite realise that they won't matter until I've left uni and am earning however much money it is. So obviously my prime focus is on, you know, actually getting appropriate A-Level grades (Hopefully I should be alright in that respect since I'm predicted a(projected)n A* at A2 in French, which I imagine will come in handy for studying, well, French).


----------



## Harlequin

A-level French is easy anyway, you'll be fine! Yeah, the fees don't actually matter that much until you've graduated and you're earning money. You'll be able to receive a tuition fee loan to cover the cost of the fees, and how it's paid back acts more like a tax than a loan anyway. 

Focus on your grades. I know this might sound really basic, but _actually go to all of your lectures and do the work_. I didn't, and I regret never going to chemistry (or, er, anything else).

Don't make my mistakes!


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> "Trinity and then, like, some others. Maybe.  I'm at Trinity btw."
> 
> What about Jesus, Caius, Magdalene?  I have the impression these are good.


It's not my fault if Trinity is the best college. :D

Caius is good! I am convinced Jesus and Magdalene don't actually exist because I haven't met anyone who goes to them.


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> I am convinced Jesus and Magdalene don't actually exist


Subtle atheist proselytizing.


----------



## Zeph

Rasrap Smurf asked me to post here* that he's decided to go for either Bath (first) or Exeter (second). Yeah!

(*He couldn't post himself since he's currently banned himself from tCoD for revision.)


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Subtle atheist proselytizing.


"College of the Holy and Undivided Trinity".


----------



## Dannichu

Ruby said:


> "Trinity and then, like, some others. Maybe.  I'm at Trinity btw."


I laughed until my face ended up on the floor.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Currently applying for accommodation at Aberystwyth. :)

Well, they're sending me something by post. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

So I want to study Linguistics and maybe history or International Relations or something so I thought *Georgetown* would be cool (and also it's in Washington D.C. which is _awesome_). I hear it's very selective but I think I can do it. I have a good GPA, good test scores, okay extracurriculars... I'm worried about my AS-level exams, though. :x (I am in the US; I'm in a program that uses the British curriculum)

Can you mention things you've taught yourself or do outside of school in your resumes? For example, I taught myself Russian to a decent level. I've taken piano classes for like three years already. Can you mention these sort of things or must they be associated with some organization? I've tried finding Russian certification exams but they're all _in_ Russia, so... -3-


----------



## Harlequin

I'd think that those sorts of things would be exactly what they're looking for! It shows you have interests outside of school, and it also shows that you're dedicated and hard-working. I'd definitely mention it.


----------



## Loffyglu

... said:


> So I want to study Linguistics and maybe history or International Relations or something so I thought *Georgetown* would be cool (and also it's in Washington D.C. which is _awesome_). I hear it's very selective but I think I can do it. I have a good GPA, good test scores, okay extracurriculars... I'm worried about my AS-level exams, though. :x (I am in the US; I'm in a program that uses the British curriculum)
> 
> Can you mention things you've taught yourself or do outside of school in your resumes? For example, I taught myself Russian to a decent level. I've taken piano classes for like three years already. Can you mention these sort of things or must they be associated with some organization? I've tried finding Russian certification exams but they're all _in_ Russia, so... -3-


Haha, wow, Georgetown! I've heard that's definitely pretty selective... that'd be so awesome if you got in, though! :D You can mention things you do outside of school on your applications, I'm pretty sure; I've downloaded a few forms to see what they look like, and I'm guessing that's what you might put under "Additional Details" or something of a similar name. I think.

Let's see though, as for me... ah, I know maybe it's too early for me to think about colleges, but whatever :B I'm applying to Georgetown, myself, though it's more of a "what if something crazy happens and I get in" kind of thing; I think my actual chances of getting in are rather low |D; I think I'll also apply to Villanova University and Xavier University; the former's not too far away from where my parents live, and oh my God both of their campuses they look amazing ;w; ;w; Applying to Seton Hall, but more as a safety net than anything; it looks alright, and I'm pretty certain I'd get in there, but my other choices are more appealing to me. Probably also Penn State - University Park, though that one's not too high on my list. Um... DePaul looks okay, and so does Loyola Maryland and Fordham. Definitely applying to Saint Joseph's University, too; we visited the campus for a tour, and I absolutely fell in love!

(Probably majoring in history, by the way; I want to teach that subject myself somewhere down the line. I'd minor in theology, because I love that subject, but fff I have no idea what I'd do with something like that later on |D;; Especially if I also want to be a certified teacher, yanno?)


----------



## Shiny Grimer

The year where I actually start doing college applications and stuff, shoot shoot shoot.

Alright, so right now I'm looking into scholarships (and procrastinating my summer homework) and I'd like to know how people here have gotten financial aid to go to college and eat food and live in a room and such. I imagine I'll mostly get responses from Americans because you British people have your nice, cheaper colleges but seriously if you have any help I would totally appreciate it.


----------



## Tarvos

Parents? That's how I do it, along with govt aid. But I'm not American.

Then again my tuition is €1700 a year. Excluding books. Not exactly high...


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Tarvos said:


> Parents? That's how I do it, along with govt aid. But I'm not American.
> 
> Then again my tuition is €1700 a year. Excluding books. Not exactly high...


Lucky git. I have to pay £3370 plus books. And a new wardrobe.


----------



## Dannichu

I got a student loan to fund my undergrad degree, which covered all tuition and paid for living costs (up to a point), and I've finished with ~£10,000 debt that I don't have to pay back until I'm earning a whole bunch of money. 

In the UK, you have to fund anything past an undergraduate degree yourself, but because I did well on my BA, my uni are very generously paying my entire tuition fees for an MA, and I'm relying on my parents/a (hopeful) part-time job for the living costs.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

... said:


> The year where I actually start doing college applications and stuff, shoot shoot shoot.
> 
> Alright, so right now I'm looking into scholarships (and procrastinating my summer homework) and I'd like to know how people here have gotten financial aid to go to college and eat food and live in a room and such. I imagine I'll mostly get responses from Americans because you British people have your nice, cheaper colleges but seriously if you have any help I would totally appreciate it.


The FAFSA (thats a word you are going to get tired of real quick) is required for almost all scholarships. After you fill that out (it is loooooooooooong, so do it on a day where you dont have anything else to do), then you can get federal loans, and then you send it to any colleges you have applied to. Also, if the app has an essay portion, EVEN IF IT IS OPTIONAL, do it. Make sure it is the best thing you have ever written. Have your English/ Language Arts teacher proofread it as well. I found it best to write a general essay in response to "Why are you a good candidate for our school?", usually the prompt in optional essays. (Although for optional essay sections, sometimes there is no prompt. At the college Im attending, someone wrote their essay about Chick-Fil-A, a KFC- like restaurant. They got in, and now we have the only Chick-Fil-A in Michigan.)


----------



## goldenquagsire

Might as well revive this thread, it's where most A-level stuff goes.

Tomorrow is results day for Brits. Are you guys expecting good news or bad?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I am simply dreading tomorrow. If I don't get a B in Drama, I am utterly and thoroughly boned.


----------



## Murkrow

I'm confident ish.

I need A*AA to get into my first choice. A* in maths, A in further maths, and an A in something else.

While I'm pretty sure I have an A* is both maths and physics, I'm not all that confident about getting an A in further maths. Hopefully if I get A*A*B I'll be okay.
As for computing, I'm probably getting a B in that, too.


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> Might as well revive this thread, it's where most A-level stuff goes.
> 
> Tomorrow is results day for Brits. Are you guys expecting good news or bad?


Scottish students got their results on the fourth!


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Scottish students got their results on the fourth!


Was the result what you expected? :D



> I need A*AA to get into my first choice. A* in maths, A in further maths, and an A in something else.


What's your first choice? I wasn't sure if there were any unis which had started requiring A*s.


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> Was the result what you expected? :D


I've been at university for like, a year... I got my results in July... :P


----------



## Murkrow

goldenquagsire said:


> What's your first choice? I wasn't sure if there were any unis which had started requiring A*s.


Bath's my first choice. I think a few universities ask for A*s, but it depends on the subject I guess, especially medicine.


----------



## Minish

HAHAHAHAHA I'm so terrified it's not even funny.

My first and only choice is Aberdeen because my firm fucked up everything ever, buuut I am basically getting prepared to whoosh straight into clearing.


----------



## Zeph

AHHHHHHH.

That is all.


----------



## Dannichu

Grabby's been literally sick with worry all evening ): She needs AAB to get into Leeds and I really, really want it to happen.

Another friend has been talking about throwing herself under a bus and things if she doesn't get the three As she needs for Oxford, and another friend missed uni entirely last year, and we're all hoping she doesn't again this. 

Horrible, horrible time. Best of luck to all you guys! If it makes anybody feel at all better, I missed my first choice (and nearly missed my backup, lol), but in retrospect I'm really glad I ended up where I am.


----------



## Harlequin

I'm going to second what Danni said! I missed out on my first choice and everything turned out perfectly well! I love the people I've met and I'm actually quite glad I'm closer to home than five hours away. So wherever you end up, even if it's not your first or second choice, you'll probably enjoy it! 

Good luck!


----------



## goldenquagsire

Well... UCAS doesn't open till 8am, but my school has sent out provisional results and it looks like I'll get into York. :D

A*s in History, English Literature and Critical Thinking, A in Geography
My original offer was for three As
Yeah, I'm feelin' pretty fine.

And yes, I've been F5ing on my email for the last hour. Barely got four hours sleep. :D


----------



## opaltiger

Good luck to everyone getting results today! :3


----------



## Zeph

Oh I do adore pathetic fallacy. Lightning storm. Off to get them in an hour or so.

(Oh and yeah, it's only AS, but regardless AHHHH.)


----------



## Murkrow

I got A* in maths, and A in everything else. As in further maths and computing is a nice surprise but I'm more surprised about not getting an A* in physics.


----------



## Zeph

AS results!

A in French - Always good, but the UMS score disappoints me a bit. Can't remember it right now, but I was hoping for slightly higher, considering that I'm repeatedly told I'm the best French pupil the school's had D: Might retake some of the papers purely for self-satisfaction. Might not.

B in Theatre Studies - I was expecting this, but I was hoping for an A in the written exam, like I did in all the mocks we did, rather than a B. Might retake the written.

C in Maths - Eh. I originally thought it was a B as I read the overly-complex table wrong, but I looked at it just now again when I got home and it was a C overall. I reckon I'll retake at least one of these exams. Probably the one I got a C in!

C in Physics - Ah well, I was never excellent at Physics, and I'm not continuing it next year anyway. I successfully got my lowest exam grade ever in one of the papers (D in Mechanics, yesssss), but I am glad I actually passed, as I was expecting to fail when I saw how difficult the course was at the start of last year.

C in General Studies - Oh well.


----------



## Dannichu

WELL DONE GUYS :DDDDD You're all fantastic!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Britons! Will you help a poor soul make a choice, please.
Okay so I failed to get into any of my choices, so I was in Clearing. Woke up at 7AM today and was on the phone pretty much nonstop for five hours, and as a result, I have two offers: Leicester and Royal Holloway, History for the former and History and International Relations for the latter.

The problem I have is that I have no idea which one to accept D: the prices are pretty much the same, they're both quite close to London (RH more of course), and when I checked the ranking guides I just got confused, because Leicester is usually ranked amongst the better universities and it has good-looking stats overall (and also they were very nice of the phone but that's beside the point), but Royal Holloway is ranked higher than Leicester in the Guardian History ranking, so I have no idea what to do and I have to make a choice by 9AM tomorrow D:
Also Royal Holloway somehow misspelled my family name, address and the word "colleague", which is a bit weird. The guy on the phone was clueless ("oh blast, how do you spell Baccalaureate?") but very cute.

For some reason I was leaning more towards Leicester but Royal Holloway looks really good too and it's supposed to have a great reputation so errr.

EDIT: and I just got an offer from Essex?! aaaaa it's placed higher in the history ranking oh god


----------



## opaltiger

_No one_ can spell baccalaureate, don't judge him for that. I would say RH, but only because I have a friend who goes there so I am a bit biased. :P


----------



## Minish

A* - Communication & Culture
B - Sociology
B - English Language

This means I got into Aberdeen!! :D I had set up everything for being in clearing five hours too, not necessary now!! Ahhh I'm so happy, pretty much everyone I know got into where they wanted which is just wonderful when we all stressed so much.

VPLJ: umm I would _probably_ go for Essex but only because it's the only one I've heard more about than the name. if they all seem pretty much the same and you just can't choose, pick the one that looks the nicest! :D


----------



## Dannichu

My advice would be to look up the universities and the surrounding areas and decide which area you'd rather live in. Or, if you have time, look up the courses and pick the module you most like the look of? Or check which uni has the best facilities/is most LGBT-friendly/has the highest student satisfaction rating and things? I don't think rankings areally matter that much; just as long as you're happy :)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Completely failed my A-Levels:
Psychology: D
Drama: D
Art: D

And I'm going to uni!


----------



## Kinova

Off to UWIC with a B in English Lit, a B in ICT and C in Philosophy & Ethics (though I was so happy with the A on my Ethics paper muahah)!

I've half decided that my results spelling BBC is an omen as to who I should work for. :p


----------



## Dannichu

Kinova said:


> Off to UWIC with a B in English Lit, a B in ICT and C in Philosophy & Ethics (though I was so happy with the A on my Ethics paper muahah)!
> 
> I've half decided that my results spelling BBC is an omen as to who I should work for. :p


Well done! What're you going to be studying at UWIC?

And YES. You should take over Doctor Who when Moff's done screwing with our heads :p


----------



## Noctowl

Got a BCC but still got into coventry. ^^ Quite happy but feeling bad about the deposit costs. D=

BUT I should be fine. I'm going in with sam. :3


----------



## Harlequin

Yaaaaay people attending Cardiff universitites!! What are you going to do there? Also, I was gutted that my results spell ABBC instead of ABBA D:


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I feel left out now with everyone going to Cardiff and me going into Aber. :(


----------



## Harlequin

It's okay, you get to party with the Welsh speakers!;D


----------



## Kinova

And Aberystweth has a beach! I don't fancy swimming in the Bay, much.

I'm doing English and Creative Writing (a BA! What _do_ you do with a BA in English?)



Dannichu said:


> You should take over Doctor Who when Moff's done screwing with our heads :p


The post-Moffat Who: confusing everyone with deceptively simple storylines. 'There _must_ be a hidden meaning/secret revelation/general gobsmacking something-or-other in here, there must!'


----------



## Harlequin

The Bay's not... it's not... that bad. Nah, it's ridiculously cold there no matter the weather. ;; You'll enjoy Cardiff! It's fun. :D


----------



## Jolty

woop I'm applying for uni again this year (2012 entry I mean)
because basically I'm too overqualified for college courses and everywhere has told me that going for a degree is my best option. especially as most IT jobs are graduate jobs

but it will be very different to the last time I applied because
a) no waiting on stupid a-level results
b) school is not forcing me to decide the next few years of my future within a few weeks
c) I've actually put some thought in what I want to do with myself and not just chosen a subject which I have "good" qualifications in
FEELS GOOD MAN.

by September 2012, I should have a driving license as well as certain other things so I'd be able to deal with the whole uni experience a lot better this time.
and I know not to ever live in dorms again... I'm only applying to two unis this time and one of my friends will soon be living in the same city as one of them (Leeds) so if I decide to go there, I could live with her and everything would be awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

And the Bay has TORCHWOOD! 

Hope everything goes well for you, Jolty. Leeds is a fantastic city and univeristy - what's the other one you're applying to?


----------



## Tailsy

Kinova said:


> I'm doing English and Creative Writing (a BA! What _do_ you do with a BA in English?)


_Anything you fuckin want._


----------



## Dannichu

Obviously :p


----------



## Jolty

Dannichu said:


> And the Bay has TORCHWOOD!
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you, Jolty. Leeds is a fantastic city and univeristy - what's the other one you're applying to?


I love Leeds ;_; haven't been there in like 2 years

and the other one is Liverpool John Moores
I wanted to apply there last time but we couldn't go to any of the open days because "Liverpool is too annoying to drive to from here"
but that won't be a problem when I can drive myself hooargh


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Dannichu said:


> And the Bay has TORCHWOOD!
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you, Jolty. Leeds is a fantastic city and univeristy - what's the other one you're applying to?


Yes it does. The water tower's been renamed (for us fans anyway) as Torchwood Tower. Ianto's memorial is still there too.

Cardiff's fun with friends, plus it's a nice place to shop.


----------



## goldenquagsire

surskitty said:


> _Anything you fuckin want._


as long as you do a hell of a lot of work experience and networking.

most humanities degrees are useful insofar as they show that you have the ability to apply yourself to a task, which is why they've become (rather unfairly, I should add) a prerequisite for almost all non-menial jobs. other than that, they don't have an obvious and direct career path in the same way that a biology degree might pave the way into a biotech career.

I'm not saying people shouldn't do humanities degrees fullstop - I'm off to study History after all - but people should be realistic about the job prospects that their degree entails.

as for Kinova's original question


> I'm doing English and Creative Writing (a BA! What do you do with a BA in English?)


publishing's a fairly good idea. if you can get an IT qualification on the side, even better because the publishing houses are now having to deal with the oncoming tide of the internet. working in theatres, not neccessarily in a performance role but in administration. stuff where English is relevant in a tangential way.

journalism's another option, though the competition is fierce and the pay isn't great at entry level. that's where networking comes into play - make sure you get to know people. always be alert for oppurtunities.

as far as writing for a living is concerned, you need a 'day job' unless you become incredibly succesful. I doubt you'll find many authors who started out soley writing unless they've inherited wealth, are married to someone wealthy, or are dirt poor and barely scraping by.


----------



## Flazeah

Congrats to everyone! Hope you all have an awesome time.



Grimdour said:


> I feel left out now with everyone going to Cardiff and me going into Aber. :(


Aber was one of my choices and I would have been very happy to go there. :D Good luck! Lovely place with some lovely people, from what I saw. (Damn cold, though.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

D'aww~ We could've been uni buddies!


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> as long as you do a hell of a lot of work experience and networking.
> 
> most humanities degrees are useful insofar as they show that you have the ability to apply yourself to a task, which is why they've become (rather unfairly, I should add) a prerequisite for almost all non-menial jobs. other than that, they don't have an obvious and direct career path in the same way that a biology degree might pave the way into a biotech career.
> 
> I'm not saying people shouldn't do humanities degrees fullstop - I'm off to study History after all - but people should be realistic about the job prospects that their degree entails.


Well, duh. I wasn't being entirely serious ?_?


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Pretty awful AS-level results but everyone else in my school did comparatively worse so...

A* in Spanish
A in English Language
B in English Literature (what is this craaaaap)
B in History (;-;)
B in Thinking Skills
E in Chemistry (waaat. ;-; One of 13 people to pass.)
E in Math (I expected to fail this so its not as bad as it seems. One of six people who passed the exam.)
E in A-level Econ (one of five people to pass.)

Not as good as last year but considering my situation and the fact I barely studied it is not that bad! And AS-level results do not really matter to the Unis I want to go to so :P I am only taking one A-level next year because my school did not expect anyone to pass Math so Further Math is basically canceled. :c

And prospective Universities-to-apply-to list:
Georgetown
Brown
Yale
Harvard
Cambridge (lol yeah right, not with those results :c)

University of Pennsylvania

University of Florida
University of Miami
Florida International University

Ranked from the ones I want to get into to back-up ones. I have heard that it is not good to spend lots of money getting a bachelors degree so I thought perhaps I could go to one of my cheaper schools and then when I aim for my doctorate transfer to one of the better schools. I kind of hope to work in academia because I love my subjects (linguistics and psychology, fff. History and English used to be my thang but I realized I am more of a social science person. I still love 'em both, though~!)

Aaa, I am worried. :c But everyone here has assured me I will basically have a good time no matter where I go, so I am slightly less worried. c: You people are my _inspiration_.


----------



## Jolty

... said:


> Pretty awful AS-level results but everyone else in my school did comparatively worse so...
> 
> A* in Spanish
> A in English Language
> B in English Literature (what is this craaaaap)
> B in History (;-;)
> B in Thinking Skills
> E in Chemistry (waaat. ;-; One of 13 people to pass.)
> E in Math (I expected to fail this so its not as bad as it seems. One of six people who passed the exam.)
> E in A-level Econ (one of five people to pass.)
> 
> Not as good as last year but considering my situation and the fact I barely studied it is not that bad!


you have eight ASes
EIGHT. I don't even know how that's possible and if you got an A* (or even an A) you lose the ability to say you have awful results ok



> And prospective Universities-to-apply-to list:
> Georgetown
> Brown
> Yale
> Harvard
> Cambridge (lol yeah right, not with those results :c)
> 
> University of Pennsylvania
> 
> University of Florida
> University of Miami
> Florida International University


...dude how much money do you even have ;_;


----------



## goldenquagsire

surskitty said:


> Well, duh. I wasn't being entirely serious ?_?


didn't seem like that to me. ^_^


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Jolty said:


> you have eight ASes
> EIGHT. I don't even know how that's possible and if you got an A* (or even an A) you lose the ability to say you have awful results ok
> 
> Our school counselor let us take Spanish because we are all native Spanish speakers and the test is like ridiculously easy. Our one English class is supposed to cover both Language and Literature and then all my electives were just AS level.
> 
> Also I actually kind of feel better about my results now, I just saw a bunch people here with their As and A*s and I was like "gosh I feel like a failure."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...dude how much money do you even have ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely do not have enough money to pay for the schools I listed :C. If I really wanted to go to my ivy leagues, I would need like a million scholarships and also a lot of financial aid. Applying is not _that_ expensive and ultimately I just kind of want to see if I _could_ get in.
> 
> I mean, I am not poor but that might work against me because I will get less financial aid and my parents cannot pay my way to uni. USA unis, y u so expensive? Parents, y u not rich?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zeph

... said:


> I mean, I am not poor but that might work against me because I will get less financial aid and my parents cannot pay my way to uni. USA unis, y u so expensive? Parents, y u not rich?


How much are they, incidentally? Just out of interest.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Tuition is around $41,000 per year for undergraduate studies at pretty much any Ivy League. And food, dorms, etc. are not included in that number. Public universities might cost something like $20,000.

From what I have seen in this thread, UK universities are like ridiculously cheap compared to ours. I think you also get more government help or something?


----------



## opaltiger

... said:


> Tuition is around $41,000 per year for undergraduate studies at pretty much any Ivy League. And food, dorms, etc. are not included in that number. Public universities might cost something like $20,000.
> 
> From what I have seen in this thread, UK universities are like ridiculously cheap compared to ours. I think you also get more government help or something?


For now (it went from 1000 quid to 3000 to 9000 in less than ten years). And yeah, UK students get way more government help, but way less financial help overall. Plus tuition for international students is much higher.


----------



## Negrek

FWIW, Cambridge wanted 45,000USD for one year out of me.


----------



## opaltiger

Negrek said:


> FWIW, Cambridge wanted 45,000USD for one year out of me.


Did you actually go, or was it just an option? o.o Also, since you said one year, I assume it was either exchange or post-grad - in the former case you pay fees according to your home institution, and in the latter there's no limit. Undergraduate would have been cheaper.

EDIT: Also, there's a lot more funding available for post-grad.


----------



## Negrek

I chose not to go because $45,000 plus plane tickets and so forth. It was a postgraduate thing, yeah.


----------



## opaltiger

Negrek said:


> I chose not to go because $45,000 plus plane tickets and so forth. It was a postgraduate thing, yeah.


Right, in that case I should mention, so as not to scare anyone off, that undergraduate study at Cambridge (or any UK uni, really) is not nearly that expensive. I think the most expensive courses - medicine and such - are about 22,000 pounds a year? Though I admit I haven't done too much research.

(Shame you didn't go. :( Which year would it have been?)


----------



## Negrek

opaltiger said:


> Right, in that case I should mention, so as not to scare anyone off, that undergraduate study at Cambridge (or any UK uni, really) is not nearly that expensive. I think the most expensive courses - medicine and such - are about 22,000 pounds a year? Though I admit I haven't done too much research.
> 
> (Shame you didn't go. :( Which year would it have been?)


Yes, I don't know what they offer to undergraduates. (22,000 pounds is still $36,000, tho.)

Starting this October.


----------



## opaltiger

Negrek said:


> Yes, I don't know what they offer to undergraduates. (22,000 pounds is still $36,000, tho.)
> 
> Starting this October.


Still cheaper than top-tier US universities! :D And I think most courses are cheaper than that.


----------



## Negrek

opaltiger said:


> Still cheaper than top-tier US universities! :D And I think most courses are cheaper than that.


It's true, although many of those top-tier universities also offer really good financial packages, especially for international students. They do, after all, have money to throw around. I would say that if that's what you're shooting for, be concerned about getting in _first_, and if you manage that, there's a decent chance you'll be able to find a way to pay for it. All the same, I would advise against taking a lot of debt no matter where you're going, especially if it's not for an extremely marketable degree (e.g. engineering), and not discounting less-than-top-tier colleges.

That advice being aimed at ... rather than opaltiger, of course. _It's too late for him._ ;)


----------



## opaltiger

Negrek said:


> That advice being aimed at ... rather than opaltiger, of course. _It's too late for him._ ;)


Oh, don't worry, I pay UK fees. Best thing the EU's done for me. :D


----------



## Zeph

Just sent mine off!

My choices are:

Exeter (French and _ab initio_ Italian)
Bristol (French and _ab initio_ Italian)
Warwick (French and _ab initio_ Italian)
Sheffield (French and _ab initio_ Dutch with _ab initio_ Italian)
Cardiff (French and _ab initio_ Japanese)

Yaaay.


----------



## Jolty

oh is it time to start this thread going again

iiiiii still need to do me personal statement (and get a reference ugh)
god i'm gonna be so bloody old compared to everyone else this time round. if i was a year older i'd be a mature student by the time i went which would be better i spose?? i dunno man.

applying to do computer animation this time, the more technical side of it...
and my choices are Liverpool John Moores, Leeds Metropolitan and Bradford. might not keep Bradford on there though

also
guys already in uni
did any of you /not/ live in dorms in your first year?


----------



## Harlequin

I know people who didn't live in halls and they said that they regret not doing it for the experience, and I know that personally most of my friends are people I lived with in first year, but it's going to really be dependent on your particular circumstances.

Also! Don't worry about the age thing! A sort of friend of mine is like 22! Another friend of mine is twenty two and he just started university this year, so!

Zephyrous Castform -- come to Cardiff and do Japanese here! I know the vice-president of the Japanese society! ... and the rest of the committee! but they're fun people! also yay Cardiff!


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I need to rewrite my common app essay and then I can send it in. And then the essay for Georgetown but that will not be so hard. same schmoozing I do everywhere else.

Georgetown is not my first choice anymore. Screw IvY Leagues... I fell in loev with a liberal arts school. <3


----------



## nastypass

... said:


> I need to rewrite my common app essay and then I can send it in. And then the essay for Georgetown but that will not be so hard. same schmoozing I do everywhere else.
> 
> Georgetown is not my first choice anymore. Screw IvY Leagues... I fell in loev with a liberal arts school. <3


but georgetown isn't ivy league!

also aaa i need to finish common app i've only got until 1 january and it's only about half done and none of the essays are started and aaa

Well.  That's not actually true; I've got several (read: three) college essays lying around from my QuestBridge application, but my mum Disapproves of reusing them, so I'm probably going to edit the crap out of one for the non-supplement essay.

Applying to Columbia and Cornell as my "I really want to go here" choices, Akron as a backup (I'm apparently pre-admitted there and would receive all the scholarships because of my ACT scores apparently? I dunno how that works, but hey.), and Carnegie-Mellon because they take the Common App and it'd be easy.  Probably not going there though because they're super expensive and are like "lol upper middle class only" re: scholarships.


----------



## Ivy Newton

Yay college applications :/

I haven't even finished the main portion of the common app, let alone the five supplements (Brown, Harvard, Carnegie Mellon, Rice, and Harvey Mudd if you're curious).

Already applied early action to MIT, though, so I do have one application out of the way.


----------



## nastypass

Oh, bluh, CMU has a supplement?  :s


----------



## Dannichu

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Just sent mine off!
> 
> My choices are:
> 
> Exeter (French and _ab initio_ Italian)
> Bristol (French and _ab initio_ Italian)


Westcountry represeeeeeeent :D Except I'm not there in termtime, which would presumably be the only time you /would/ be there :p Good luck with it, and to everyone else as well :D


----------



## Ivy Newton

Meursault said:


> Oh, bluh, CMU has a supplement?  :s


Yeah, a list of four books you've read and a one page essay on why you're interested in the particular colleges you're applying to at CMU and CMU in general.

I honestly didn't even think there were schools that didn't have supplements. (Though Harvard's is "optional" which I totally didn't expect. Though in college application parlance, "optional" means "required")


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Newton said:


> Already applied early action to MIT, though, so I do have one application out of the way.


'Cept MIT doesn't use Common App so it's WORK ALL OVER AGAIN blublubbluh

Also, Common App makes no sense. I mean seriously, what is _up_ with the organization of their activities portion?


----------



## Ivy Newton

Crazy Linoone said:


> 'Cept MIT doesn't use Common App so it's WORK ALL OVER AGAIN blublubbluh
> 
> Also, Common App makes no sense. I mean seriously, what is _up_ with the organization of their activities portion?


Ugh, I know! (To both your points)

I just realized---I think MIT gives you 40 words to describe activities and the Common App gives you 40 characters. Interesting.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Newton said:


> Ugh, I know! (To both your points)
> 
> I just realized---I think MIT gives you 40 words to describe activities and the Common App gives you 40 characters. Interesting.


You know, I think the Common App is sort of like an intelligence test; if you're not smart enough to figure it out, then you're not smart enough for college. 

Also, don't you hate those supplements that tell to write a paragraph but give you 5000 characters?


----------



## Jolty

holy dicks it's the ucas deadline tomorrow
i only got mine sent yesterday because money.

who else will be staring at track all day every day for the next forever?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

In the silly Irish system of college applications, these are the courses I'm going for;

1. BA with Creative Writing (NUI, Galway)
2. BA with Latin American Studies (NUI, Galway)
3. BA (Honours) (NUI, Galway)
4. BA (Honours) (NUI, Maynooth)
5. Applied Languages (University of Limerick)
6. BA (Honours) (University College Cork)
7. Languages, Literature and Film (University of Limerick)
8. BA (Honours) (University of Limerick)
9. Journalism and New Media (University of Limerick)
10. BA (Honours) (Waterford Institute of Technology)

I won't find out if I got accepted until August but the chances of me not going to Galway are rather remote thanks to the flaws of our stupid system. Not that I'm complaining about a virtually guaranteed college course, but the fact that I'm virtually guaranteed my number two doesn't make me feel any better about how hard it's going to be to even come close to achieving my number one.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I haven't actually begun to send in applications, but my PLAN (that's a pre-ACT test in America) scores have come in so I have some e-mails from places.

Offers so far:

Carleton College
Colorado State University
University of Chicago
Duke University
Missouri University of Science and Technology
Barnard College

Apparently Duke is really famous or something, my parents got excited.


----------



## Ivy Newton

^ Get ready for millions more emails for the next several years. Some schools in particular just do. not. give. up.

:D


----------



## opaltiger

I don't live in the US. I did the SATs once, several years ago. I never applied to a single US university.

I _still_ get the occasional e-mail from US universities.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

very good reason to add something that doesn't change the destination of the email, but does show up in the from line, to the email you give to testing things.

that way, when they come, you can at least filter them out.


----------

